# Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 15, 2021)

Placa PLL transmisora de FM.

Les presento un nuevo aporte, el JM500MV-P placa de 500 milivatios.
Este es el segundo aporte de la serie de placas JM-P con display y JMP-SW programadas con interruptores.
A partir de este proyecto estaré continuando los aporte en secuencia de menor a mayor potencia de salida de las placas, la contraseña para descomprimir los archivos .rar es @eletronicamaldo

Bueno, espero les guste, amigos de Foros de Electrónica.

- Presionando Set por 5 segundos se ingresa a la opción de cambio de frecuencia, con Up y Down se elige la frecuencia y para guardar los cambios y finalizar se utiliza el botón Quit.
- Presionando Quit por 5 segundos se accede al cambio del mensaje de la 2da línea del LCD; Up y Down permiten el cambio de los caracteres; Set permite el avance del cursor y Quit graba los cambios y sale al modo de operación.

Saludos a todos desde Brasil.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hermano lindo soy su hincha numero 1, de verdad que buena persona es usted, apoyando a quienes recién estamos empezando. un consulta cuanto de alcance tendrá este transmisor, mi sueño es hacer uno que al menos tenga un alcance de 5km.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 16, 2021)

Hola artidoro1006
Gracias amistad por el comentario. Bueno te voy a subir una tabla de lo aproximado.

0.1W ~ 5W FM Transmitter ：100M ~1KM

5W ~15W FM Ttransmitter : 1KM ~ 3KM

15W ~ 80W FM Transmitter : 3KM ~10KM

80W ~500W FM Transmitter : 10KM ~30KM 

500W ~1000W FM Transmitter : 30KM ~50KM  

1KW ~ 2KW FM Transmitter : 50KM ~100KM

 2KW ~5KW FM Transmitter : 100KM ~150KM

 5KW ~10KW FM Transmitter : 150KM ~200KM


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola artidoro1006
> Gracias amistad por el comentario. Bueno te voy a subir una tabla de lo aproximado.
> 
> 0.1W ~ 5W FM Transmitter ：100M ~1KM
> ...


En realidade esa tabla arriba canbia y muuuuuucho de valores aclarados  con las condiciones reales de la instalación ( altura de la antena en relación al solo , condiciones topograficas , obstaculos naturales y no naturales tipo predios araña cielos o gran concentración de predios , ganancia de lo sistema irradiante , etc , etc, etc, etc,).
!Saludos!


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 16, 2021)

Buenos días amigos del foro, para el transmisor de la publicación, cuanto seria la potencia? Otra consulta amigos se talvez que mucho incomodo. he visto que las bobinas tienen buen diseño, hay alguna herramienta para lograr hacerlas de buena calidad, en caso que haya donde lo podria comprar?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2021)

La potenzia ya es aclarada en lo premero poste como de 500mW.
Yo personalmente enpleyo como "gabarito" (herramienta) una  mecha (broca) para hacer huecos a partir del taladro.
!Suerte!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 16, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Buenos días amigos del foro, para el transmisor de la publicación, cuanto seria la potencia? Otra consulta amigos se talvez que mucho incomodo. he visto que las bobinas tienen buen diseño, hay alguna herramienta para lograr hacerlas de buena calidad, en caso que haya donde lo podria comprar?


La  mejor bobina es la que esta echa a su mededa. puedes usar brocas que espesfiquen el diametro y un cobre que no este quemado o recalentado como lo comento mi estimado Daniel lopes
saludos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 16, 2021)

*Carga fantasma de 40W*
Hola.
Hoy les traigo un nuevo aporte una carga fantasma de 40W, Es muy necesaria para probar los transmisores. Aporte es especial mente para aquellos que estan empesando en el campo de la *RF * Usando 20 resistencias de 2W 1kΩ ósea 1000Ω.

La fórmula es la siguiente para calcular el ohmeaje Ω= (ohm/R) donde R es igual al número de resistencias usadas (1000Ω / 20und.) = 50Ω. Y para calcular la potencia seria (R*2) donde el 2 es el valor en los vatios de la resistencia (20*2W) = 40W.

La puedes armar también con resistencias de 1W quedarías de 20W  (20*1w) = 20W
Saludos.
Aqui  les dejo el link: Carga fantasma 40W


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 16, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidade esa tabla arriba canbia y muuuuuucho de valores aclarados  con las condiciones reales de la instalación ( altura de la antena en relación al solo , condiciones topograficas , obstaculos naturales y no naturales tipo predios araña cielos o gran concentración de predios , ganancia de lo sistema irradiante , etc , etc, etc, etc,).
> !Saludos!


Correcto amigo Daniel Lopes muy bueno recalcar esa parte.
Es la tabla mas aproximada, ya que influyen muchas cosas


artidoro1006 dijo:


> Hermano lindo soy su hincha numero 1, de verdad que buena persona es usted, apoyando a quienes recién estamos empezando. un consulta cuanto de alcance tendrá este transmisor, mi sueño es hacer uno que al menos tenga un alcance de 5km.


Con 20W una antena calibrada y buena altura lo consigues.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 16, 2021)

Amigos soy aficionado a las RF, que equipos debería de ir comprando, algo básicos? como por ejemplo para transmisores de 200w?


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 16, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Amigos soy aficionado a las RF, que equipos debería de ir comprando, algo básicos? como por ejemplo para transmisores de 200w?



Como consejo.
primera mente para que vayas teniendo experiencia comiensa comprando algunas  erramientas y montando los proyectos de no mucha potencia.
Archivos del JM500MV-P informaciones actualizadas
link: JM500MW-P


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 16, 2021)

Hermano quiero enviar esta lista para cotizar*.
H*ay algunos componentes que no se su nombre, no tendra una lista por favor*.
O*tra cosita que pasaria si le pongo una antena solo de radio, que se me malograria en el transmisor fm?


----------



## ArturoReyes (Nov 16, 2021)

Hola miembros del grupo, espero que se encuentren muy bien, este también es un tema que me interesa mucho, cuales son las etapas de un transmisor y cual es la función de cada una de ellas, por favor aclárenme esa pregunta, muchas gracias.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 16, 2021)

Lo mejor es que em pieces armando lá carga fantasma que es una erramienta. Si no escuchas consejos te va salir caro la esperiencia.

En ese caso lo que puedes dañar es la salida del tranmisor y los componentes de RF son caros

Que necesitas? Yo te puedo recomendar dónde comprar algunas cosas mi telegram 


*Como NO cumplo las políticas del Foro, me editaron el mensaje.*​
Hola miembros del grupo, espero que se encuentren muy bien, este también es un tema que me interesa mucho, cuales son las etapas de un transmisor y cual es la función de cada una de ellas, por favor aclárenme esa pregunta, muchas gracias.
Hola.
tu quieres un tutorial?


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 16, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Lo mejor es que em pieces armando lá carga fantasma que es una erramienta. Si no escuchas consejos te va salir caro la esperiencia.
> 
> En ese caso lo que puedes dañar es la salida del tranmisor y los componentes de RF son caros
> 
> ...


Seria bueno un tutorial para los nuevos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 17, 2021)

ArturoReyes dijo:


> Hola miembros del grupo, espero que se encuentren muy bien, este también es un tema que me interesa mucho, cuales son las etapas de un transmisor y cual es la función de cada una de ellas, por favor aclárenme esa pregunta, muchas gracias.


Depende en gran medida de que tipo de mensaje se va a emitir por dicho emisor.

El mas simple esta compuesto por una unidad generadora de frecuencia u onda portadora(generalmente llamada oscilador) que es alimentado por una fuente de energía(batería, fuente de alimentación, etc.  ) y su salida es conectada a un sistema irradiante(antenas) y de allí ya se vera que se hace con dicha onda portadora para transmitir el mensaje.

En el método mas simple, radio telegrafía o CW, se enciende y apaga dicha unidad generadora siguiendo un código inventado por Samuel Morse

Ya para ahondar mas debes buscar entre la gran cantidad de literatura al respecto que es mas adecuada para aprender las nociones básicas de la emisión.

Para tal fin recomiendo personalmente las ediciones de "The Radio Amateur Handbook" de la ARRL( American Radio Relay League) sobre todo las ediciones mas antiguas que incluían desde las nociones básicas de Física/Matemática aplicada a la radio hasta las practicas constructivas de distintos proyectos allí propuestos.

Hay disponible en la Web algunas ediciones de forma "gratuita" y siempre se puede comprar ya que es un libro de consulta/referencia habitual.

Existen versiones traducidas al Español y libros similares propuestos por otras asociaciones como al Española pero el mas completo me parece el de la ARRL de USA.

Saludos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 17, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Lo mejor es que em pieces armando lá carga fantasma que es una erramienta. Si no escuchas consejos te va salir caro la esperiencia.
> 
> En ese caso lo que puedes dañar es la salida del tranmisor y los componentes de RF son caros
> 
> ...


*Tutorial*
Hola amigos del Foro de Electronica. Hoy les traigo de aporte un pequeno y basico tutorial sobre los componentes y funciones del transmisor de *FM *espero les ayude y les aclare muchas dudas.* 




*


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 18, 2021)

Transmisor FM, Placa JM8W-P​Placa pll transmisora *FM* banda ancha 88-108Mhz s ajustable 3W a 8W de salida
Normal 7w máximo 8,5w archivos actualizados.

link: JM8W-P


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 18, 2021)

Muchas gracias por los videos, veo 2 transmisores dentro de este post, cual me recomienda intentar hacerlo? Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los videos, veo 2 transmisores dentro de este post, cual me recomienda intentar hacerlo? Gracias


Cuando si es un novicio en lo tema la recomendación  sienpre es enpezar por lo mas sensillo
!Suerte!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 18, 2021)

OPA


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 19, 2021)

Transmisor FM, PLL.​Testando Placa Transmisora de FM (JM15W-P)​Hola queridos amigos de el Foro de Electonica.
Les comparto un Video test dela tarjeta JM15W-P.
Una tarjeta banda ancha 88-108Mhz salida normal 15w maximo 18w.  Usando el RD15HVF1 de salida, se alimenta con 12.5Volt. 3A
Programa por Redfield29


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mi amigo podria compartir los archivos de ese 15w por favor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2021)

!Wow , te quedou de 10 Don Jhon(JM) , un verdadero lujo ese Video !
Seres curioso , no logro veer los conponentes responsable por la polarización DC del Gate del RD15 (paso final)
!Saludos cordeales!
Att,
DanieL Lopes.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Wow , te quedou de 10 Don Jhon(JM) , un verdadero lujo ese Video !
> Seres curioso , no logro veer los conponentes responsable por la polarización DC del Gate del RD15 (paso final)
> !Saludos cordeales!
> Att,
> DanieL Lopes.


Hola Daniel Lopes
Los componentes estan en la parte de abajo, Estoy usando componentes  SMD por el espacio en la placa. 5volt. El el Gate 
Saludos.


----------



## C Carlos (Nov 19, 2021)

Hola 
Tengo un trasmisor casero con un de 8 llaves que esta configurado para 91.1 y debo pasarlo a 91.9 me ayudas porfa no tengo la tabla


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 19, 2021)

C Carlos dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo un trasmisor casero con un de 8 llaves que esta configurado para 91.1 y debo pasarlo a 91.9 me ayudas porfa no tengo la tabla


Hola Carlos.
Por lo menos manda fotos de la pll


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 19, 2021)

C Carlos dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo un trasmisor casero con un de 8 llaves que esta configurado para 91.1 y debo pasarlo a 91.9 me ayudas porfa no tengo la tabla


Como lograste hacer tu transmisor casero hermano, yo también quiero hacer lo mismo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola Daniel Lopes
> Los componentes estan en la parte de abajo, Estoy usando componentes  SMD por el espacio en la placa. 5volt. El el Gate
> Saludos.


!Como ya descia lo saudoso Chapolin Colorado : "Sospeche desde lo principio" ,  Jajajajajajajajajja"
!Un saludo !


artidoro1006 dijo:


> Como lograste hacer tu transmisor casero hermano, yo también quiero hacer lo mismo


!Y yo idem !


Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL.​Testando Placa Transmisora de FM (JM15W-P)​Hola queridos amigos de el Foro de Electonica.
> Les comparto un Video test dela tarjeta JM15W-P.
> Una tarjeta banda ancha 88-108Mhz salida normal 15w maximo 18w.  Usando el RD15HVF1 de salida, se alimenta con 12.5Volt. 3A
> Programa por Redfield29


!Tengo ganas de veer mejor lo Lineal de 200Wattios de salida , se ve muy buena pinta ese !
!Saludos!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 19, 2021)

*Transmisor de FM 70W.*

Hola amigos les muestro un transmisor de FM 70 W excitado con 500 mv. Pll estéreo con el BH1415 y PIC16F628A, Fuente de 24 Volt. Consume 4 A. Lo interesante es el transistor Mosfet, es un transistor recuperado, le coloqué un buen sistema de protección de Roe y leds indicadores, échele un ojeada.

Decidí colocar la carga fantasma de 40 W solo para testar y casi se va en humo jajaja, todavía tiene 50 Ohm, está ok

Saludos.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 20, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Testando Placa Transmisora de FM (JM15W-P)


En potencia se ve que funciona perfecto. No pude armarlo bien al parecer ya que el circuito proporcionado y el pcb no coinciden y copié lo que más que pude viendo las imágenes del circuito ya armado.
Felicitaciones.
Seria posible que pudiera mostrar el equipo funcionando con algun analizador o monitor de sevicio para ver la respuesta del filtro con las armónicas y espusias del pll.
Saludos


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 20, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> *Transmisor de FM 70W.*
> 
> Hola amigos les muestro un transmisor de FM 70 W excitado con 500 mv. Pll estéreo con el BH1415 y PIC16F628A, Fuente de 24 Volt. Consume 4 A. Lo interesante es el transistor Mosfet, es un transistor recuperado, le coloqué un buen sistema de protección de Roe y leds indicadores, échele un ojeada.
> 
> ...


Eso donde lo compro o lo hizo usted hermano*? O*tra cosita*,* tendr*á* ese circuito del 15*W*, se ve que usted ya tiene mucha experiencia en est*e* hermoso mundo de las RF*.*


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 20, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Eso donde lo compro o lo hizo usted hermano*? O*tra cosita*,* tendr*á* ese circuito del 15*W*, se ve que usted ya tiene mucha experiencia en est*e* hermoso mundo de las RF*.*


Hola.

Esos equipos son hechos por mí, querido artidoro

Gracias por tu comentario.


jogyweb dijo:


> En potencia se ve que funciona perfecto. No pude armarlo bien al parecer ya que el circuito proporcionado y el pcb no coinciden y copié lo que más que pude viendo las imágenes del circuito ya armado.
> Felicitaciones.
> Seria posible que pudiera mostrar el equipo funcionando con algun analizador o monitor de sevicio para ver la respuesta del filtro con las armónicas y espusias del pll.
> Saludos


Hola.

Bueno te voy a compartir la PCB del JM15W-P.  (En las PCB se usa capacitotes smd que no vas a conseguir ver por la parte de arriba)

El equipamiento para el espectro no lo tengo disponible en el momento pero dentro de poco si y voy a subir los videos testando vale recalcar que ya los he puesto a prueba y funciona todo ok

Vi tu proyecto JM08W-P que estabas montando, una PCB muy vacaba pero también varios errores  pero nada que no se pueda corregir.
Tienes muy buenos equipamentos y erramientas de medicion.

Yo soy colombiano Tecnólogo en Electrónica y me especialice em el campo de la *RF* específicamente en la *FM*. Trabaje la FM en Colombia mucho tiempo mantuve muchas emisoras piratas al aire jaja. Me mude para el Brasil y estoy adquiriendo los equipamientos de medición nueva mente.

Cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 20, 2021)

Transmisor FM​Placa Transmisora de FM (JM15W-P)​Hola.
Aporte ya completo para mis amigos del Foro de Electronica.
Tarjeta banda ancha 88-108Mhz salida normal 15w maximo 18w.  Usando el RD15HVF1 de salida, se alimenta con 12.5Volt. 3Amp.
Montaje baquela de fibra doble cara. la placa JM15W-P se puede ajustar de 1w a su maxima salida por mededio del potenciometro
polarizador del Gate del transistor mosfet.  de 0volt. a 5volt.

Diseñada por mi y Programa por Redfield29. Archivos en el link: JM15W-P

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 20, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> En potencia se ve que funciona perfecto. No pude armarlo bien al parecer ya que el circuito proporcionado y el pcb no coinciden y copié lo que más que pude viendo las imágenes del circuito ya armado.
> Felicitaciones.
> Seria posible que pudiera mostrar el equipo funcionando con algun analizador o monitor de sevicio para ver la respuesta del filtro con las armónicas y espusias del pll.
> Saludos


Publicado en el tema 'Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores' Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 20, 2021)

*30W FM RD15HVF1 x 2 PUSH_PULL*
Hola amigos.

Les adelanto algo, estaré aportando el JM15X2-P con salida de 30w
Estoy esperando algunos competentes para montarlo y ponérselos a prueba.

Les comparto unas imágenes para que tengan idea como queda.


Saludos.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 20, 2021)

Hola, revisé y comparé las últimas imágenes del circuito con los que habia tomado para armar y si tenia modificaciones que hice y ahora sí puedo decir que trabaja de maravilla en cuanto a lo estable y señal limpia de 87.5 a 108 Mhz. 

   El tama de la potencia de salida es crítico ya que si se da mucha potencia, aparecen espurias y si se baja mucho tambien aparecen espurias,. asi que en un punto de ajuste que pude lograr con el analizador de espectro, quedó con 3.8 a 4.5 watts máximo en todo el dial lo que encuentro muy bueno.
Dejo imágenes midiendo con instrumento análogo un ancho de banda de 500 MHz, luego con ancho de banda 190 MHz que es donde se puede ver las espurias.
Las últimas 4 son con un analizador portátil y más detalle de la señal solo variando la potencia.

A la vuelta de trabajar, puedo hacer mas pruebas e intentar desabilitar la etapa de potencia al cambiar la frecuencia,

Saludos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2021)

Seres curioso , tengo dos preguntontas :
No logro veer armado en la tarjeta de circuito inpreso  lo transistor ayslador del VCO , ese siqueda antes del Driver (BFR96S).
Segundo , no reconosco ese Analizador de espectros , mas parece sener un Osciloscopio normal , pero la pantalla muestra un Espectro , Jajajajaa.
En tienpo , ? podrias contar loque fue hecho para  funcionar todo a contento ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 21, 2021)

_Usé uno pequeño transmisor smd por el lado de las pistas.
Haré otra placa donde pueda ser mas cómodo usar componentes smd y un transistor de corte de rf al momento de seleccionar el cambio de frecuencia.
El analizador analogo es solo la pantalla de un antiguo osciloscopio que me gusta mucho usar por lo rápido que puedo ver las señales. Aunque no tenga información en pantalla mas que las divisiones. El analizador es un hp que no recuerdo el modelo, es del año 1978. Aun funciona bien._



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> transistor ayslador del VCO



Algo se ve el transistor en la placa reemplazando el c3355
Dejo el link del link donde los compré. Son de buena calidad.
Transistores BFR93

No mencioné que en el circuito abrí algunas bobinas para atenuar las espurias, dió resultado. Ahora busco manera de al momento mover el potenciómetro junto el regulador 7805, no aparezcan espurias. Al subir o bajar potencia el circuito presenta estas señales molestas... creo que solo tendria que regular el voltaje del driver o en último caso el del transistor final.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 21, 2021)

Hola.

Como lo solcito mi amigo Daniel Lopes. Esta aquí el aporte para todos en el foro de electrónica.

Esquema del final del transmisor de 70W. excitado con 500 mv  C2851 anexo una foto del exitador.

No es banda ancha pero se puede ajustar a cualquier frecuencia en la FM y dependieno el mosfet que le coloquen exige la exitacion
y la salida lo he probado con asta 150W


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Como lo solcito mi amigo Daniel Lopes. Esta aquí el aporte para todos en el foro de electrónica.
> 
> ...


Todo muy rico , solamente no logro veer la matricula del transistor MosFet  enpleyado.
Se no for pedir mucho , ? podrias conpartir fotos del excitador PLL? , !se ve ese muy buena pinta !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Todo muy rico , solamente no logro veer la matricula del transistor MosFet  enpleyado.
> Se no for pedir mucho , ? podrias conpartir fotos del excitador PLL? , !se ve ese muy buena pinta !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Bueno. El circuito  es para el blf177 pero está adaptado para ese MOSFET srf8p18261hs. Con el blf177 le he conseguido sacar hasta 180 W.
El MOSFET colocado el srf8p18261hs que le funciona un solo lado y se le a recupera la otra parte.
Funciona con cualquier pll de excitador 500mv.
También funciona el blf278 medio lado claro está y trabaja igual que el blf177
Ya saben para los que tienen un blf278  o mrf151g con una parte quemada le pueden dar un segundo uso.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 21, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> _Usé uno pequeño transmisor smd por el lado de las pistas.
> Haré otra placa donde pueda ser mas cómodo usar componentes smd y un transistor de corte de rf al momento de seleccionar el cambio de frecuencia.
> El analizador analogo es solo la pantalla de un antiguo osciloscopio que me gusta mucho usar por lo rápido que puedo ver las señales. Aunque no tenga información en pantalla mas que las divisiones. El analizador es un hp que no recuerdo el modelo, es del año 1978. Aun funciona bien._
> 
> ...


Hola.
Te voy a indicar dónde conseguí Original s9018 y c3355.








						1.5C$ |100PCS/Lot Original New S9018 9018 Triode Transistor TO 92|Transistors|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				












						1.64C$ |50pcs 2sc3355 To92 C3355 To-92 New Original - Integrated Circuits - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> _"El analizador analogo es solo la pantalla de un antiguo osciloscopio que me gusta mucho usar por lo rápido que puedo ver las señales. Aunque no tenga información en pantalla mas que las divisiones. El analizador es un hp que no recuerdo el modelo, es del año 1978. Aun funciona bien."_


Bueno HP es sienpre un HP o sea un "Alta-Gamma" , un verdadero fierro de ejelente prestaciones independente del año en que fue construido !
Por lo año aclarado arriba creo que pueda sener un model HP 8554B (RF hasta 1,2GHz)+ HP 8552 (FI) o mismo un HP 8558B (conpleto hasta 1,5GHz)  o quizaz un HP 8559B (hasta 21GHz) no se , ustedes habrias que aclarar mejor.
Actualmente enpleyo en mi laboratorio un HP model 8594E ya con opcional "010" (traking generator) , ese "bixo" anda de 9KHz hasta 2,9GHz.
!Saludos!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 21, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Todo muy rico , solamente no logro veer la matricula del transistor MosFet  enpleyado.
> Se no for pedir mucho , ? podrias conpartir fotos del excitador PLL? , !se ve ese muy buena pinta !
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Hola Daniel Lopes.

Para complementarte la información si deseas montar con un blf177.

El blf177, el trabaja con 48volt. se excita con 4W a 6W no con 500mv. como el srf8p18261hs.
También medio el blf278 trabaja perfectamente ya que el blf278 prácticamente son dos blf177.
Medio o la mitad se puede decir del srf8p18261hs. Trabaja con 24volt. se excita con 500mv. Máximo 2W
como te dije el el circuito no es banda ancha pero se puede ajustar en toda la bande de la FM fácilmente
ajustando solo el trimer o capacitores de la entrada. Espero te sirva mucho la información querido amigo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 22, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> _Usé uno pequeño transmisor smd por el lado de las pistas.
> Haré otra placa donde pueda ser mas cómodo usar componentes smd y un transistor de corte de rf al momento de seleccionar el cambio de frecuencia.
> El analizador analogo es solo la pantalla de un antiguo osciloscopio que me gusta mucho usar por lo rápido que puedo ver las señales. Aunque no tenga información en pantalla mas que las divisiones. El analizador es un hp que no recuerdo el modelo, es del año 1978. Aun funciona bien._
> 
> ...


Hola.
No consigo ver el diodo 1n4148 que va en la base del BRF96 que es muy importante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> No consigo ver ela diodo 1n4148 que va en la base del BRF96 que es muy importante.


Caro Jhon(JM) y  jo que ya mire en otros equipos transmissores que hice mantenimimento,  la Base del transistor Driver BRF96S sin cualquer conponente electronico ( resistor , inductor , diodo) de polarización DC para masa o tierra y lo peor de todo es que funciona sin els , Jajajajajajaja!!!!!!
Logico que despues de mirar ese equivoco jo arme lo diodo (1N4148) y lo resistor (470R) , pero que funciona sin els , funciona , Jajajajajajaj!
!Saludos amigo!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 22, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro Jhon(JM) y  jo que ya mire en otros equipos transmissores que hice mantenimimento,  la Base del transistor Driver BRF96S sin cualquer conponente electronico ( resistor , inductor , diodo) de polarización DC para masa o tierra y lo peor de todo es que funciona sin els , Jajajajajajaja!!!!!!
> Logico que despues de mirar ese equivoco jo arme lo diodo (1N4148) y lo resistor (470R) , pero que funciona sin els , funciona , Jajajajajajaj!
> !Saludos amigo!


Si funciona pero no correctamente. En este caso si no se lo coloca le da inestabilidad en la señal de salida cuando baja la tensión En el colector


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Si funciona pero no correctamente. En este caso si no se lo coloca le da inestabilidad cuando baja la tensión En el colector


No deberia nin andar , la Base del transistor nesecita de un camiño para la conponente DC de modo a estabelecer su polarización o lo correcto punto de operación o sea : clase "C" , clase "B" o clase "A" .
Ahora sin cualquer conponente que hace ezactamente esa función de polarizar e aun "funcionar" ya es demas , Jajajajajajaja! 
!Saludos!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola, sobre el diodo. Lo puse e hice pruebas en todo el ancho de banda y no hay diferencia en la placa del transistor c1971. Subí y baje la potencia, pero las espurias seguían ahí.
 Anoche armé la segunda plaquita con el modelo rd15 y funciona mejor en potencia, espurias, pero el ancho de banda no es tan bueno como el del modelo del transistor bipolar.
También probé con un transistor que no es original e igual funciona pero con un poco de menos potencia.

No tengo muchas fotos, solo de la pcb y las bobinas.

Ahora salí a trabajar, pero en cuanto llegue puedo documentar algunas pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 22, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, sobre el diodo. Lo puse e hice pruebas en todo el ancho de banda y no hay diferencia en la placa del transistor c1971. Subí y baje la potencia, pero las espurias seguían ahí.
> Anoche armé la segunda plaquita con el modelo rd15 y funciona mejor en potencia, espurias, pero el ancho de banda no es tan bueno como el del modelo del transistor bipolar.
> También probé con un transistor que no es original e igual funciona pero con un poco de menos potencia.
> 
> ...


Hola.
Que bien mi estado se ve todo muy bien eleborado.
Bueno te aconsejo que hagas las dos bobinas la del c3355 y la del bfr con un calibre más delgado, la bobina de tres vueltas en la salida del del rd tienen que estar bien abiertas y la primera del filtro basabajos abrela solo un poco. 

 Saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 22, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, sobre el diodo. Lo puse e hice pruebas en todo el ancho de banda y no hay diferencia en la placa del transistor c1971. Subí y baje la potencia, pero las espurias seguían ahí.
> Anoche armé la segunda plaquita con el modelo rd15 y funciona mejor en potencia, espurias, pero el ancho de banda no es tan bueno como el del modelo del transistor bipolar.
> También probé con un transistor que no es original e igual funciona pero con un poco de menos potencia.
> 
> ...


Disculpa hay mano escribí mal corrijo y añado.

Que bien mi estimado está muy bien elaborado tu proyecto.

Como te iba diciendo sobre las dos bobinas la del c3355 y la del bfr L3 de 8 vueltas y L4 de 7 vueltas debes hacerlas con el alambre especifico.
Son las bobinas principales y toda la señal que amplificas dependen de ellas, como el ancho de banda y la pureza si ellas producen espurias vas amplificar buenas y muchas espurias todo lo que se produce hay es lo que se va amplicar de hay en adelante .
La bobina del rd L9 le colocaste 9 vueltas y es de 8v., todos los componentes de las placas se han implementado bajo estudios y muchas pruebas para su función y eficiencia así que si haces cambios por muy leve que parezcan te van a afectar todo el circuito.
La RF es así de pronto en circuitos de AF no den tanto problema, te recuerdo.

La bobina de tres vueltas en la salida del del rd L5 tienen que estar bien abiertas y la primera del filtro basa bajos L6 ábrela solo un poco de esa manera sintoniza bien todo el ancho de banda, en placas de una sola cara disminuye la eficiencia del circuito como un 30%

Un fuerte abraso amistad espero que toda esa información le sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 22, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> Que bien mi estado se ve todo muy bien eleborado.
> Bueno te aconsejo que hagas las dos bobinas la del c3355 y la del bfr con un calibre más delgado, la bobina de tres vueltas en la salida del del rd tienen que estar bien abiertas y la primera del filtro basabajos abrela solo un poco.
> 
> Saludos


Amigo, los ajustes en circuitos con bobinas es diferente para cada uno. Pasa que los componentes utilizados no son de presición y me ha tocado en mas de una vez, hacer ajustes a circuitos hechos en serie ( los pll que fabrico ). Tal vez haya algo más que solo la tolerancia de los circuitos, pero envio unas imágenes de como quedó el ajuste paramantener el mayor ancho de banda sin castigar mucho al transistor que toma mucha temperatura.

Con 14 volt llegó a marcar 18 Watts, pero la temperatura no es aceptable. Dejé la alimentación para tener temperaturas mas controlables con ventilación forzada.

Con respecto a la función de cambiar de frecuencia y cortar la potencia mientras se modifica esto, probé un circuito aparte que utilizando el mismo pulso del boton para cambiar de frecuencia accione un rele y con un segundo pulso energice el rele, peeero no es estable, debe ser por la rf y además que lo hice en protoboard. Tal vez más adelante experimente un poco más con eso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , no se bien si hay algun pino del PIC que indica si lo PLL si queda blocado (locado) o no  .
Si si ese pino puede sener enpleyado para activar un transistor  que ande como llave y corte la alimentación del transistor Driver (BFR96S).
Si no otra salida que veo serias enpleyar un CI LM555 configurado como "monoestable" donde su salida tenporizada  cortaria la alimentación del transistor Driver (BFR96S) por un corto espacio de  tienpo ( 1 o 2 segundos)  a partir de un pulso sacado de las teclas de Up o Down .
!Saludos!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 22, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> no se bien si hay algun pino del PIC que indica si lo PLL si queda blocado (locado) o no


No hay, medí todas las salidas en el pic y pll para tal. Encontré solo un pin que al momento de salir de la programacion en pantalla por un par de segundos pasa de 0 a 5v pero no hay voltaje al momento de cambiar frecuencia o entrar en modo cambio de frecuencia. Solo despues de pulsar para grabar sube a 5v y luego pasa a 0. Creo que ese voltaje solo aparecia mientras aparece el mensaje de OK en el menu.
En la placa de pll de 3 watts de potencia esta esa funcion de un pin en el integrado pll el voltaje baja al entrar en modo de cambio dd frecuencia. Pin 11 del tsa5511


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 22, 2021)

Un pin en el PIC que suba a 1 lógico _*después del enganche del PLL*_ es muy útil, y que además baje a 0 cuando se grabe el cambio de frecuencia, no cuando cambie, por que si no se graba la frecuencia debe mantenerse igual, o estando en el ajuste de frecuencia se pueda abortar el cambio a través de un botón escape, o simplemente pasar a otro submenú.
El TSA5511, tiene puertos que se pueden activar desde el PIC vía I2C, además el PIC puede interrogar al PLL si ya enganchó.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 23, 2021)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Un pin en el PIC que suba a 1 lógico _*después del enganche del PLL*_ es muy útil, y que además baje a 0 cuando se grabe el cambio de frecuencia, no cuando cambie, por que si no se graba la frecuencia debe mantenerse igual, o estando en el ajuste de frecuencia se pueda abortar el cambio a través de un botón escape, o simplemente pasar a otro submenú.
> El TSA5511, tiene puertos que se pueden activar desde el PIC vía I2C, además el PIC puede interrogar al PLL si ya enganchó.


Hola estimado, no hay nada de eso en el circuito descrito, el pll es saa1057 y no tenemos el codigo fuente del pic.
Mi idea es de alguna manera mejorar el circuito en ese sentido.
Armé un circuito con 2 transistores, pero no puedo unir los pines del circuito interruptor con los botones del circuito pll.

Saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 23, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola estimado, no hay nada de eso en el circuito descrito, el pll es saa1057 y no tenemos el codigo fuente del pic.
> Mi idea es de alguna manera mejorar el circuito en ese sentido.
> Armé un circuito con 2 transistores, pero no puedo unir los pines del circuito interruptor con los botones del circuito pll.
> 
> Saludos


Hola.

La mejor opción seria agregarle la función al programa. Por ejemplo el pin 17 indica look de enganche pero también lo muestra en el display, se le podría dar la función de encendido y apagado del circuito mientras se cambia la frecuencia.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 23, 2021)

Que tal si se agrega un proyecto , vatímetro digital rf con corte de alarma swr y control de temperatura , puede ser una tarjeta extra , para completar este hermoso proyecto .
Has encontrado una solución completa para la versión 7w , soy consciente de la rd15 y tengo 2 piezas de 71 , y en un día planeo hacer la versión 7w.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

!Hola a todos, ya jo aguardo muy ansioso por lo diseño con dos RD15 del Mitsubishi en push-pull (Contrafase) , ese diseño es banda ancha , tiene muy buena ganancia y potenzia de salida de aomenos 30W garantizados !
!Saludos!


----------



## Americo8888 (Nov 23, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Que tal si se agrega un proyecto , vatímetro digital rf con corte de alarma swr y control de temperatura , puede ser una tarjeta extra , para completar este hermoso proyecto .
> Has encontrado una solución completa para la versión 7w , soy consciente de la rd15 y tengo 2 piezas de 71 , y en un día planeo hacer la versión 7w.


Sería interesante pero ya tendría que ser un PIC con ADC, tal vez un PIC16F876 o un PIC16F819 para implementar las medidas de potencia directa, reflejada, temperatura y posiblemente un Vu-meter


Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La mejor opción seria agregarle la función al programa. Por ejemplo el pin 17 indica look de enganche pero también lo muestra en el display, se le podría dar la función de encendido y apagado del circuito mientras se cambia la frecuencia.


No tengo una vista de todas las funciones implementadas, pero más que modificar un código fuente(si está disponible), es hacer uno desde cero, toma menos tiempo que tratar de entender la intrincada lógica de otros, 😆
😆😆😆


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Sería interesante pero ya tendría que ser un PIC con ADC, tal vez un PIC16F876 o un PIC16F819 para implementar las medidas de potencia directa, reflejada, temperatura y posiblemente un Vu-meter
> 
> No tengo una vista de todas las funciones implementadas, pero más que modificar un código fuente(si está disponible), es hacer uno desde cero, toma menos tiempo que tratar de entender la intrincada lógica de otros, 😆
> 😆😆😆


!Eses temas "digitales" son para mi como "Aramaico" (lengua en los tienpos de Jesus) , Jajajajajajaja!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 23, 2021)

Hola, probé el circuito del pll con 15 Watts más un amplificador que da hasta 250 Watts y estas fueron las primeras pruebas.
Una armónica de poco menos de 0,003 Watts que seria 3 mW? creo que sí.
Con un pequeño filtro pasa banda que soporte la potencia, quedaría muy bien.
La fuente de poder utilizada es 48V 10A, conviene usar una que pueda entregar 1kW para trabajar mas liviano. 
La potencia de salida en toda la banda de FM puedo medirla mas tarde porque llegó trabajo y solo pude grabar este video corto con lo más importante que consideré.
Ánimo para quienes quieran armar este proyecto, va bien y no requiere mucho ajustes, pero si de instrumentación básica para tener la seguridad de que se transmite como corresponde.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, probé el circuito del pll con 15 Watts más un amplificador que da hasta 250 Watts y estas fueron las primeras pruebas.
> Una armónica de poco menos de 0,003 Watts que seria 3 mW? creo que sí.
> Con un pequeño filtro pasa banda que soporte la potencia, quedaría muy bien.
> La fuente de poder utilizada es 48V 10A, conviene usar una que pueda entregar 1kW para trabajar mas liviano.
> ...


Hola caro Don jogyweb , tengo una preguntonta :  ? como lograste sacar casi 250W de un unico transistor , y cual es su matricula ?
La que se ve en lo video arriba es un tanto raro , no logre indentificar , a principio pense si tratar de un MRF151 del Maccon.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 23, 2021)

Don Daniel, estos transistores los compré por ebay y luego hice trato directamente con el vendedor, lastimosamente soy muy acaparador cuando tengo la oportunidad de un negocio u oferta asi que compré todas las unidades de transistores que encontré, cerca de 260 transistorcitos que me han ayudado mucho en mi trabajo. No es un transistor conocido, pero se compara con el mrf151a mejorando las características en potencia y y quizas un poco más duro que otros ya que para 250 watts de saloda, necesito 10 watts en su entrada. La polarización en reposo la utilizo en 250 mA y puede ser un poco más pero ya empieza a entibiar.
Los capacitores que van a la salida de potencia del transistor tienen que soportar mucha corriente y alto q. Utilizo cerámicos de 500v y tienen que ser del tipo utilizado para RF.


----------



## radium98 (Nov 24, 2021)

jogyweb y que pasa si pones el pll corregido en un archivo rar , sin error , después de haber corregido algunos , especialmente el tamaño del coild y el diámetro , porque la mayoría no tienen herramienta especial .


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 24, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> jogyweb y que pasa si pones el pll corregido en un archivo rar , sin error , después de haber corregido algunos , especialmente el tamaño del coild y el diámetro , porque la mayoría no tienen herramienta especial .


Hola radium98.

Estimado No puedes decidir que a corregido la placa
Pll JM15W-P yo las diseñe y funcionan perfectamente en todo el ancho de Band de la FM solo que hay personas que les gusta hacer las cosas a su manera y eso se le respeta.
Esa es una de las placas más simples que yo monto y quise compartir  porque el programa es de Redfield29 y  posteado aqui en el foro de electrónica.
La pll que monto Jogweb todavía le falta afinar algunos detalles por ejemplo no es banda ancha el la ajusto a una sola frecuencia.


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 25, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> Que tal si se agrega un proyecto , vatímetro digital rf con corte de alarma swr y control de temperatura , puede ser una tarjeta extra , para completar este hermoso proyecto .
> Has encontrado una solución completa para la versión 7w , soy consciente de la rd15 y tengo 2 piezas de 71 , y en un día planeo hacer la versión 7w.



Esta este proyecto que se ve bueno. tiene todo los archivos necesarios para programar, codigo abierto del programa en basic, circuito esquemático peeero falta el pcb.
Tiene indicador de nivel de audio digital, segun el circuito tambien indica potencia y roe.
Despues de clases voy a darme el tiempo para intentar hacer la placa. Estos dias de fin de año estoy con más estudio ya que vienen las evaluaciones pero veamos si salgo pronto para ver que tal este proyecto.
Si alguien tuviera la pcb para hacerla podria ir mas rápido las pruebas de como resulta.
Saludos
SAAA1057 BH1417 15W  FM Stereo Multiplex PIC16S819 Control – Electronics Projects Circuits


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 26, 2021)

Hola amigos.

Solo para mostrarles cómo se trabaja con los circuitos integrados smd en las placas comunes que podemos montar más fácil mentes.

También visualización de el programa para controlar el bh1415.


----------



## victorpena (Nov 26, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, revisé y comparé las últimas imágenes del circuito con los que habia tomado para armar y si tenia modificaciones que hice y ahora sí puedo decir que trabaja de maravilla en cuanto a lo estable y señal limpia de 87.5 a 108 Mhz.
> 
> El tama de la potencia de salida es crítico ya que si se da mucha potencia, aparecen espurias y si se baja mucho tambien aparecen espurias,. asi que en un punto de ajuste que pude lograr con el analizador de espectro, quedó con 3.8 a 4.5 watts máximo en todo el dial lo que encuentro muy bueno.
> Dejo imágenes midiendo con instrumento análogo un ancho de banda de 500 MHz, luego con ancho de banda 190 MHz que es donde se puede ver las espurias.
> ...


Estimados jhon(JM), tengo una inquietud, en sus planos de coneccion del LCD, solo se conectan 9 pines, al ver las imagenes compartidas por Jogyweb veo que se conectan 13 pines, podria usted ayudarme, saludos a todos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Nov 26, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> Estimados jhon(JM), tengo una inquietud, en sus planos de coneccion del LCD, solo se conectan 9 pines, al ver las imagenes compartidas por Jogyweb veo que se conectan 13 pines, podria usted ayudarme, saludos a todos


Holo victor.
Muy buena pregunta, pero para alguien con experiencia no tendría ninguna duda, veo que no tienes mucha en el campo pero para eso estamos aquí tranquilo.
Bueno el Lcd tiene 16 pines para 16 conexiones, si tú quieres las colocas todas o si eres experto usas solo las necesarias que son: 4 de datos 2 alimentación del Lcd y ( E, RS, RW ) que son 3 suman 9.

Faltarían 3 que son 2 de alimentación del led y el VO que va con un potenciómetro a tierra para controlar el contraste del Lcd o puede ir directo a tierra esos son los 3 no están en el plano porque no hacen parte del circuito pic, son independiente al pic. Pero están todas las conexiones en el pcb, es decir que son 12 las conexiones necesarias del pcb al Lcd. 9 al pic y 3 a la iluminacion del Lcd, eso aplica para todos los Lcd de ese modelo.
Amigo seria bueno un cursito de electronica que te ayudaria mucho para avanzar en el mundo de la RF, Como este proyecto está dirigido a personas como tu con poca experiencia voy a actualizar y subir los planos incluyendo eso de la iluminación del Lcd.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## victorpena (Nov 27, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Holo victor.
> Muy buena pregunta, pero para alguien con experiencia no tendría ninguna duda, veo que no tienes mucha en el campo pero para eso estamos aquí tranquilo.
> Bueno el Lcd tiene 16 pines para 16 conexiones, si tú quieres las colocas todas o si eres experto usas solo las necesarias que son: 4 de datos 2 alimentación del Lcd y ( E, RS, RW ) que son 3 suman 9.
> 
> ...


Hola Jhon(JM), gracias por la explicación, YO!! generalmente me baso en el esquemático y como indiqué al principio de este hilo no tengo nada de experiencia en PIC, al igual que el amigo Daniel(Brazil), nos interesa mucho esta tecnologia, es por eso las preguntas, tal ves puedan sonar tontas, pero como les indico a mis alumnos no hay preguntas tontas, sino tontos que no hacen sus preguntas, mi especialidad es el desarrollo de seguridad electronica por movilidad ionica (IMS), Rayos X, Radiofrecuencia entre otros sistemas de deteccion, por eso al menos yo realizo muchas preguntas de lo que quiero aprender, una brazo fraterno y nuevamente muchas gracias por tu explicación y toda la ayuda que nos brindas con tus conocimientos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2021)

victorpena dijo:


> " mi especialidad es el desarrollo de seguridad electronica por movilidad ionica (IMS), Rayos X, Radiofrecuencia entre otros sistemas de deteccion"


Seres curioso , ? podrias hablar mas sobre ese tema?
O de lo mejor serias abrir un otro hilo , senon incorremos en "Off-Topic"
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## victorpena (Nov 27, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Seres curioso , ? podrias hablar mas sobre ese tema?
> O de lo mejor serias abrir un otro hilo , senon incorremos en "Off-Topic"
> !Saludos desde Brasil!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel, para la detección de drogas y explosivos, uno de los metodos a utilizar es la movilidad de iones, tomas una muestra y esta pasa por un pequeño tunel y dependiendo de la velocidad que alcanzan las particulas son comparadas en su peso atomico, sabias que las particulas de chocolate comparten casi el mismo peso atomico del C4, tambien hay otro sistema muy parecido al microscopio que analiza las opacidades de los elementos. en Brazil (Sao Paulo), tengo dos amigod ARISTOTELS Y DEMOSTENES SANSALONI, dueños de RAGGI-X, ellos tambien en el rubro de rayos-x, es otro mundo de la electronica, saludos Daniel


----------



## artidoro1006 (Nov 30, 2021)

Amigos buenos dias, mande a comprar algunos de estos componentes y gracias a quienes me asesoraron donde comprar, que equipos tengo que tener para calibrar la antena y ver los vatios de potencia. Que equipos deberia de tener?


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 1, 2021)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Amigos buenos dias, mande a comprar algunos de estos componentes y gracias a quienes me asesoraron donde comprar, que equipos tengo que tener para calibrar la antena y ver los vatios de potencia. Que equipos deberia de tener?


Hola.
estos estan disponibles.

mfj-884 mfj884 Original MFJ Empresas 200 W 1.8 – 525 MHz Cruz Needle swr/wattmeter​
DAIWA CN-501H 1,8-150 MHz agulha cruzada SWR/medidor de energia com SO239s​





						Amazon.com: mfj-884 mfj884 Original MFJ Empresas 200 W 1.8 – 525 MHz Cruz Needle swr/wattmeter : Electronics
					

Amazon.com: mfj-884 mfj884 Original MFJ Empresas 200 W 1.8 – 525 MHz Cruz Needle swr/wattmeter : Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				









						Amazon.com: DAIWA CN-501H 1,8-150 MHz agulha cruzada SWR/medidor de energia com SO239s : Musical Instruments
					

Amazon.com: DAIWA CN-501H 1,8-150 MHz agulha cruzada SWR/medidor de energia com SO239s : Musical Instruments



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 1, 2021)

Hola a todos del Foro de Electrónica.

Aquí archivos con información actualizada de la placa JM15w-P JM15W-P2

Imágenes de la placa *(JM07WST-PL)* PLL. BH1415F y PIC1628A *FM* estéreo 7w salida con el RD06HVF1 ajustable de 1w a 7w de esta placa tengo dos versiones una de 17x5cm y otra de 10x10cm una vez tenga terminada estaré subiendo archivos junto con los test.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola a todos del Foro de Electrónica.
> 
> Aquí archivos con información actualizada de la placa JM15w-P JM15W-P2
> 
> Imágenes de la placa *(JM07WST-PL)* PLL. BH1415F y PIC1628A *FM* estéreo 7w salida con el RD06HVF1 ajustable de 1w a 7w de esta placa tengo dos versiones una de 17x5cm y otra de 10x10cm una vez tenga terminada estaré subiendo archivos junto con los test.


Hola caro Don Jhon(JM) la enpresa Sinteck tenia un PLL enpleyando lo CI  BH1415 , Peeeero lo paso VCO es discreto con un transistor JFet y utiliza solamente lo paso PLL y encoder estereo del BH1415.
Lo motivo de enpleyar un VCO esterno es que lo VCO interno al BH1415 es relleño de espurias generadas internamente al Chip.
Voy buscar en mi cosas lo diagrama esquemactico que hice a mano (engineria reversa) y subo aca para apreciación.
!Saludos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 1, 2021)

Últimas pruebas del pll dentro de una cajita junto a un amplificador, generador estéreo y fuentes de poder. No habia podido publicar nada antes porque un virus se metió a la computadora y no me dejaba hacer muchas cosas.
El circuito completo despues de algunas horas funcionando no ha dado ningún tipo de problema, aun cuando dejé todo el equipo encendido a 250 watts sin ventilacion forzada esperando a quemar el transistor, pero solo transformé el taller en una caldera y el transmisor en una estufa, aguantanto todo como recien hecho. Faltaria agregar un filtro para controlar armónicas y un ajuste externo para controlar la potencia de 0 a 250 watts. Algo de protección nunca está de más así que luego instalaré los cablecitos de proteccion de temperatura y roe. 
Estoy usando varios circuitos expuestos en este foro y va todo bien.
Saludos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 2, 2021)

Transmisor FM​Placa Transmisora de FM PLL (JM07W-PL)​Hola.

Nuevo aporte para el Foro de Electrónica: Placa PLL (JM07WST-PL) PLL. BH1415F y PIC1628A FM estéreo 7w salida con el RD06HVF1 ajustable de 1w a 7w.

La placa *JM07WST-PL* completamente de mi autoría compartida aquí para todos los amigos del foro de electrónica diseñada en un pcb de 19x5cm muy ergonómico para trabajar como excitador en transmisores pequeños o de poco espacio en el chasis la tarjeta pll es banda ancha de 88 hasta 108 MHz potencia máxima de salida 9w.

 Ya he venido trabajando mucho tiempo con esta tarjeta funciona perfectamente. Y estoy aprovechando que hice está en estos días para compartir con ustedes que sé que les va a servir mucho tanto a los que quieren aprender como la los que trabajan y obtienen lucro con la FM.

Saludos..

Link de archivos: JM07WST-PL


----------



## bisba (Dic 2, 2021)

*H*ola chicos ... ¿*C*uánto es una buena potencia de accionamiento en mW y cuál es el máximo para el rd15?
*L*o estoy conduciendo con 250 a 300 mW como máximo...¿Esto está bien o puedo conducir más?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> hola chicos ... ¿cuánto es una buena potencia de accionamiento en mW y cuál es el máximo para el rd15?
> lo estoy conduciendo con 250 a 300 mW como máximo...¿Esto está bien o puedo conducir más?


Bueno si lo circuito de adaptación de inpedancia de entrada del RD15 si queda bien diseñado y armado , SI esa potencia es mas que suficiente para excitar correctamente  a total potenzia de salida (15W)
!Saludos!


----------



## bisba (Dic 2, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Well, if the RD15 input impedance adaptation circuit is well designed and assembled, IF that power is more than enough to correctly excite at full output power (15W)
> !Greetings!





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno si lo circuito de adaptación de inpedancia de entrada del RD15 si queda bien diseñado y armado , SI esa potencia es mas que suficiente para excitar correctamente  a total potenzia de salida (15W)
> !Saludos!


*H*ola *D*aniel*,* gracias por tu respuesta ...
Utilizo *M*osfets de segunda mano de aliexpress y generalmente tomo alrededor de 14*W* a 15 *V*olts y alrededor de 1.4*A
T*al vez los *M*osfets no son como nuevos y la capacitancia interna estaba un poco apagada o dañada de alguna manera ...


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> hola daniel gracias por tu respuesta ...
> Utilizo mosfets de segunda mano de aliexpress y generalmente tomo alrededor de 14w a 15 voltios y alrededor de 1.4a
> tal vez los mosfets no son como nuevos y la capacitancia interna estaba un poco apagada o dañada de alguna manera ...


Hola.
Algo debe de estar mal con tu circuito, con 12.5 voltios te debe dar mínimo los 15w.
Con 15 voltios te sube la potencia pero no te trabaja bien porque lo estas saturando.
En eso tienes razón, Que no son como los nuevos. pero la verdad es que  si son mejores que los nuevos por lo que son originales.
El voltaje máximo para ellos trabajar bien es 12.8 Volt, con 12,8 voltios y un circuito bien optimisado te da asta 17w sin problema
trata de afinar el circuito dándole un mejor ajuste.
Te dejo ese consejo.

Saludos.


----------



## bisba (Dic 3, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> Algo debe de estar mal con tu circuito, con 12.5 voltios te debe dar mínimo los 15w.
> Con 15 voltios te sube la potencia pero no te trabaja bien porque lo estas saturando.
> En eso tienes razón, Que no son como los nuevos. pero la verdad es que  si son mejores que los nuevos por lo que son originales.
> ...


*H*ola jhon*,* gracias por la respuesta.

Bueno, he hecho muchos ajustes y creo que estoy en un buen lugar, pero los *M*osfets que tengo no son tan prometedores.
No obstante, sigo intentando algunos ajustes.
Entonces, ¿cómo se toma con 12.8*V* 15*W*? ¿Qué voltaje de puerta usa para lograr estos resultados y cuánto impulso para rd15?
Algún día intentaré hacer que este pll también ... parezca interesante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> hola daniel gracias por tu respuesta ...
> Utilizo mosfets de segunda mano de aliexpress y generalmente tomo alrededor de 14w a 15 voltios y alrededor de 1.4a
> tal vez los mosfets no son como nuevos y la capacitancia interna estaba un poco apagada o dañada de alguna manera ...


Hola a todos , caro Don bisba los MosFets reciclados de Aliexpress por incrible que pueda parecer son idoneos SI , y  seguramente fueran sacados de equipos sucatados .
Ya los MosFets 0KM ofertados en lo mercado especializados , eses si son demasiadamente propensos a sener un Truchos Chino .
Lo desenpeño (performance) de tu circuito depende del diseño de las redes de adaptación de inpedancias de entrada y salida del transistor MosFet , calidad de los conponentes de RF enpleyados , calidad de la montagen enpleyada , y logico tanbien de la calidad del transistor enpleyado.
Como ya aclarado anteriormente es una suma de todos los factores y NO solamente del transistor !
? Quetal ustedes subir aca fotos de que tienes armado? , quizaz sea possible identificar algo que este obstaculizando lo rendimento de tu proyecto.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> hola jhon gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Bueno, he hecho muchos ajustes y creo que estoy en un buen lugar, pero los mosfets que tengo no son tan prometedores.
> No obstante, sigo intentando algunos ajustes.
> ...


Hola bisba.
 Máximo 5*V* en el Gate, de 300 a 500m*W* para ex*c*itarlo, 12.8*V* de alimentación, su buena disipación de calor y que el circuito responda bien a la frecuencia para que el RD consiga sacar toda la RF. Con eso es más que suficiente, si quieres sube fotos para ver qué te podemos a*y*udar.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Jhon(JM) la enpresa Sinteck tenia un PLL enpleyando lo CI  BH1415 , Peeeero lo paso VCO es discreto con un transistor JFet y utiliza solamente lo paso PLL y encoder estereo del BH1415.
> Lo motivo de enpleyar un VCO esterno es que lo VCO interno al BH1415 es relleño de espurias generadas internamente al Chip.
> Voy buscar en mi cosas lo diagrama esquemactico que hice a mano (engineria reversa) y subo aca para apreciación.
> !Saludos !
> ...


Hola Daniel *L*opes.
He estado trabajando en eso y ya tengo el pcb con el vco externo controlado por el BH1415*,* trabaja mucho mejor*,* es más limpio*,* funciona mucho mejor*,* es una elegancia.
Lo he puesto a controlar el VCO del *v*erónica, qued*ó* con más fuerza de señal RF y más limpio en el sonido AF.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola Daniel lopes.
> He estado trabajando en eso y ya tengo el pcb con el vco externo controlado por el BH1415 trabaja mucho mejor es más limpio funciona mucho mejor es una elegancia.
> Lo he puesto a controlar el VCO del verónica, quedo con más fuerza de señal RF y más limpio en el sonido AF.
> Saludos.


!Felicitaciones por los ezictos !
Dejo aca un diseño que me guta demasiadamente el por tener un filtro resonante "L" y "C" paralelo sintonizado ezactamente en 19KHz .
Ese filtro limpia las harmonicas inpares del tono piloto del estereo (19KHz) transformando lo sinal de 19KHz que es cuadrado en senoidal .
Eso aumenta en mucho la limpieza del sinal MPX y los ruidos molestos debido a los harmonicos inpares del 19KHz cuando aun cuadrado.
Lo inductor "L1" debe tener su tornillo de ayuste de inductancia ayustado con lo auxilio de un Osciloscopio conectado en lo pino 19 del BH1415 para si obtener lo maximo sinal senoidal pico a pico y maxima pureza (simetria entre los picos positivos y negativos).
Ya lo capacitor de 2,7nF "C1"  tiene que sener de buena calidade , tipo poliester mectalizado o Mylar , o polipropileno o Mica-Plateada.
!Suerte en los desahollos!


----------



## bisba (Dic 3, 2021)

Hola...
así que con un voltaje máximo de puerta de 5 *v*oltios y una unidad de 300 a 500 mW, estoy seguro de que puedo esperar alrededor de 15*W* a 13 *V*oltios.
Me las arreglo para lograr 15*w* desde 2.5 *V*oltaje de compuerta 250mW variador a 15 *V*cc y 1.4 consumo de corriente ...
Probaré una puerta diferente y conduciré para ver cómo lograr 15*w* con un *V*cc más bajo ...
mi pcb es experimental y estoy seguro de que tiene capacitancia extra en todas partes, jejeje, pero funciona ...
Por supuesto, la coincidencia de impedancia juega un papel, pero creo que estoy de buena manera
gracias a todos por ayudarme ...

*Nota del moderador :* Por favor , todas esas unidades por convención van con mayúsculas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> Hola...
> así que con un voltaje máximo de puerta de 5 voltios y una unidad de 300 a 500 mW, estoy seguro de que puedo esperar alrededor de 15w a 13 voltios.
> Me las arreglo para lograr 15w desde 2.5 voltaje de compuerta 250mW variador a 15 vcc y 1.4 consumo de corriente ...
> Probaré una puerta diferente y conduciré para ver cómo lograr 15w con un vcc más bajo ...
> ...


Sin fotos o diagrama esquemactico de que armaste es practicamente  impossible ayudar con propriedad sin recorrer a adiviñaciones lo que seguramente incorre en muuuchos errores .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## bisba (Dic 3, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sin fotos o diagrama esquemactico de que armaste es practicamente  impossible ayudar con propriedad sin recorrer a adiviñaciones lo que seguramente incorre en muuuchos errores .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


No creo que tenga errores ... Solo les pregunto cómo logran esos resultados a 12.8V ... Puedo publicar una foto pero estoy experimentando con ella, así que la cambio todo el tiempo ... pero es genérico PCB experimental hecho en casa nada especial y sigo esquemas genéricos con algunos cambios ... creo que lo que quiero probar es hacer 4 o 5 vueltas para la bobina de entrada y jugar con más VGS como 4V o incluso más y VDS más bajo alrededor de 13V


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> No creo que tenga errores ... Solo les pregunto cómo logran esos resultados a 12.8V ... Puedo publicar una foto pero estoy experimentando con ella, así que la cambio todo el tiempo ... pero es genérico PCB experimental hecho en casa nada especial y sigo esquemas genéricos con algunos cambios ... creo que lo que quiero probar es hacer 4 o 5 vueltas para la bobina de entrada y jugar con más VGS como 4V o incluso más y VDS más bajo alrededor de 13V


!Ok , como queiras !
!Suerte!
!Saludos!


----------



## bisba (Dic 3, 2021)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 275106


? Y quetal puentear lo resistor que si queda en série con lo Gate del transistor RD15 ? , o sea conectar directamente la bobina del circuito de adaptación de inpedancias de entrada directamente a lo Gate.
Otra sugerencia es poner un preset de modo a puder ayustar comodamente la tensión de Gate (VGS) a partir del regulador de tensión 78L05.
Mucha tensión de Gate (VGS) no es una buena onda , eso porque la curriente quiescente ( sin RF aplicada ) es muucho alta y lo transistor si recalienta demasiadamente encurtando su vida util desnecesariamente .
Puedes poner una perla de ferrite en lo terminal del resistor del Gate para ayslar mejor la RF de entrada del circuito de polarización DC del Gate .
Debes sienpre enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso hecha en fibra de vidrio (FR4) de double caras de cubre , donde una cara es lo circuito de RF propriamente dicho y la otra cara es lo plano de tierra o masa y mucho inportante , conectar las dos caras en todos puntos de tierra o masa y tanbien lo dicipador de calor para garantizar un eficiente retorno de RF para tierra o masa (baja inductancia parasictica).
Si ustedes seguir eses consejos te garantizo un mejor rendimento de tu lineal
!Dudas adicionales , pregunte es un gusto demasiado platicar asuntos radiofrequentes !
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 3, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> No creo que tenga errores ... Solo les pregunto cómo logran esos resultados a 12.8V ... Puedo publicar una foto pero estoy experimentando con ella, así que la cambio todo el tiempo ... pero es genérico PCB experimental hecho en casa nada especial y sigo esquemas genéricos con algunos cambios ... creo que lo que quiero probar es hacer 4 o 5 vueltas para la bobina de entrada y jugar con más VGS como 4V o incluso más y VDS más bajo alrededor de 13V


Ese circuito tiene varios errores. 
SUGIERO un poco de humildad y recibir consejos.
A mi parecer, la entrada del transistor Rd15 va directo a una bobina de 2 espiras y 3 mm de diámetro junto a la corriente de excitación por medio de una resistencia de 100 Ohm, etc.
En el siguiente link encuentra mucha información relacionada.
Amplificador lineal fm 15 Watts con rd15hvf1

Por lo que puedo apreciar también hay un capacitor patas abiertas que puede causar una desadaptación de impedancia, las uniones y pistas entre componentes para lo que es rf debiera ser lo más corto posible. 
Lo siguiente es ver el amplificador con un analizador y revisar si tiene espurias o armónicas. Hay un punto en el que sacar más potencia no siempre es lo mejor, porque algunos instrumentos con mucho ancho de banda suman todas las potencias siendo armónicas algunas veces más altas o tan altas como la frecuencia fundamental, por eso es importante ese instrumento. Si no fuera tan necesario un analizador de espectros, créame que no gastaría tanto dinero en estos aparatos, porque no son nada baratos.. 
Cuando un cliente viene por un problema de espurias o armónicas y que va ser fiscalizado por la autoridad que rige las telecomunicaciones y el trabajo no se hace de acuerdo a lo reglamentado, puede causar algo tan grave como el cierre de la emisora o caducidad de transmitir legalmente. Por eso la importancia de los instrumentos.
No es lujo ni capricho, es lo que debe tener un profesional para respaldar un trabajo, sin desmerecer el conocimiento y experiencia.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 4, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Felicitaciones por los ezictos !
> Dejo aca un diseño que me guta demasiadamente el por tener un filtro resonante "L" y "C" paralelo sintonizado ezactamente en 19KHz .
> Ese filtro limpia las harmonicas inpares del tono piloto del estereo (19KHz) transformando lo sinal de 19KHz que es cuadrado en senoidal .
> Eso aumenta en mucho la limpieza del sinal MPX y los ruidos molestos debido a los harmonicos inpares del 19KHz cuando aun cuadrado.
> ...


Hola a todos.

Claro que si Daniel Lopes a pesar de tener muy buen sonido el BH1415 se le puede hacer mejoras como lo di güistes anterior mente y me parece interesante, ya ya estoy localizando la bobinita de 20mH para implementarla en el circuito.
Yo también tengo una placa pll con el TSA5511 y BA1404 usa el VCO interno del BA1404 que tiene un cristal de 38KHz para el estéreo también da un sonido muy bueno con buen paneo.


bisba dijo:


> No creo que tenga errores ... Solo les pregunto cómo logran esos resultados a 12.8V ... Puedo publicar una foto pero estoy experimentando con ella, así que la cambio todo el tiempo ... pero es genérico PCB experimental hecho en casa nada especial y sigo esquemas genéricos con algunos cambios ... creo que lo que quiero probar es hacer 4 o 5 vueltas para la bobina de entrada y jugar con más VGS como 4V o incluso más y VDS más bajo alrededor de 13V


Hola bisba.
Yo creo que si tienes que mejorar ese circuito y en muchas cosas.
Te voy a compartir imágenes de un lineal con el RD15 en banda ancha 88 a 108MHz, Yo  monto el Circuito asi como esta en las imágenes funciona al 100, 12,8V. y minimo 15W. Espero que  te ayude de guía.

Saludos..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Claro que si Daniel Lopes a pesar de tener muy buen sonido el BH1415 se le puede hacer mejoras como lo di güistes anterior mente y me parece interesante, ya ya estoy localizando la bobinita de 20mH para implementarla en el circuito.
> Yo también tengo una placa pll con el TSA5511 y BA1404 usa el VCO interno del BA1404 que tiene un cristal de 38KHz para el estéreo también da un sonido muy bueno con buen paneo.
> ...


Hola caro Don Jhon se ve muy buena pinta ese Lineal ,  si no for de muchas moléstias , ? podrias conpartir los valores de los capacitores en SMD ?
Y si no for pedir mucho , ? podrias subir fotos del PLL que enpleya los CI TSA551 y BA1404 aclarado arriba?
!Muchissimas gracias!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bisba (Dic 4, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Claro que si Daniel Lopes a pesar de tener muy buen sonido el BH1415 se le puede hacer mejoras como lo di güistes anterior mente y me parece interesante, ya ya estoy localizando la bobinita de 20mH para implementarla en el circuito.
> Yo también tengo una placa pll con el TSA5511 y BA1404 usa el VCO interno del BA1404 que tiene un cristal de 38KHz para el estéreo también da un sonido muy bueno con buen paneo.
> ...


Hola de nuevo..
gracias por las fotos y tu tiempo tambien ...
buenas placas de circuito impreso ... cuando tenga tiempo y sea fácil para usted, comparta los valores de los condensadores ... también cuánta unidad usa en esto, qué VGS usa y cuál es su consumo total de energía
gracias de nuevo a todos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 5, 2021)

bisba dijo:


> Hola de nuevo..
> gracias por las fotos y tu tiempo tambien ...
> buenas placas de circuito impreso ... cuando tenga tiempo y sea fácil para usted, comparta los valores de los condensadores ... también cuánta unidad usa en esto, qué VGS usa y cuál es su consumo total de energía
> gracias de nuevo a todos


Hola.
La placa que está en las imágenes no es de mi autoría, pero como te dije (Yo monto el Circuito así como esta en las imágenes funciona al 100). Yo lo monto exacta mente así y te voy a compartir los valores que le coloco.
Bueno con 12,8V. de alimentación, 5V. el Gate y 15W de salida consume 2,5 Amperios.


----------



## radium98 (Dic 5, 2021)

por favor muestren la placa que montan exactamente asi , que dan los componentes .peor sin tener la placa correcta y las pistas .....lo que me llamo la atencion son los 2 condensadores smd 47pf c10 y c1 y son diferentes
y las vueltas y dimensiones de las bobinas.
Inútil, de todos modos nunca más haré tal cosa, sin tener las cosas en mis manos, todo será diferente y necesitará mucha energía y experimentos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 5, 2021)

radium98 dijo:


> por favor muestren la placa que montan exactamente asi , que dan los componentes .peor sin tener la placa correcta y las pistas .....lo que me llamo la atencion son los 2 condensadores smd 47pf c10 y c1 y son diferentes



Querido radium98 este aporte fue echo solo como una guía y no como um proyecto por eso no es compartido todo a detalles, también porque no es de mi autoría sin embargo espero que les ayude en algo la información.
Y como  dije anteriormente voy a compartir los valores que yo le coloco.
La placa de la imagen tiene dos capacitores C1 y C10 que dá el mismo valor 100p aproximado.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 10, 2021)

Hola.
Queridos amigos del foro de electrónica, solo para mostrarles esta interesante placa que estoy testando es de mi autoría y la acabe de montar;
Una tarjeta PLL de *FM* estéreo Banda ancha 87 a 108 MHz y ajustable de 1 a 15W trabaja con el BA1404, TSA5511, PIC16F628A  en la salida el RD15HVF1 y PCB 10x10cm,
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 10, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> Queridos amigos del foro de electrónica solo para mostrarles esta interesante tarjeta PLL de *FM* estéreo Banda ancha 87 a 108 MHz y ajustable de 1 a 15W trabaja con el BA1404, TSA5511, PIC16F628A  en la salida el RD15HVF1 y PCB 10x10cm,
> Saludos.


!Interesante tarjeta es POCO , riquissima tarjeta !
? Se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias brindarnos con los planos de montagen?
!Muchissimas gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 10, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Interesante tarjeta es POCO , riquissima tarjeta !
> ? Se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias brindarnos con los planos de montagen?
> !Muchissimas gracias de antemano!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola estimado do Daniel Lopes.
Voy a preparar archivos y compartiré aquí en el foro junto con algunos test.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 10, 2021)

Buen trabajo Jhon.
Como se verá la señal con un analizador?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 10, 2021)

Algo así estaba buscando. Quedo atento a la info!


----------



## artidoro1006 (Dic 10, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola.
> Queridos amigos del foro de electrónica, solo para mostrarles esta interesante placa que estoy testando es de mi autoría y la acabe de montar;
> Una tarjeta PLL de *FM* estéreo Banda ancha 87 a 108 MHz y ajustable de 1 a 15W trabaja con el BA1404, TSA5511, PIC16F628A  en la salida el RD15HVF1 y PCB 10x10cm,
> Saludos.


Cuando veo este tipo de trabajos me emociono, ojala pueda compartir todos sus archivos para intentar hacer esto mi amigo.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 15, 2021)

Transmisor FM, PLL (JM) JM15W02-PRO​Hola.
Hoy les traigo un nuevo aporte de mi autoría PLACA JM15W02-PRO Una tarjeta PLL de FM estéreo Banda ancha 87 a 108 MHz y ajustable de 1 a 15W trabaja con el BA1404, TSA5511, PIC16F628A en la salida el RD15HVF1 y PCB 10x10cm. Como lo habia mencionado antes, les comento amigos que tuve que montar otra, ya que la primera que monte generaba muchas armónicas cuando le colocaba toda la potencia y eso a causa de que la monte en una váquela o placa de fenolite.

Bueno esta vez la monta como es correcto en una váquela de fibra de vidrio doble face y quedo al 100% 15W banda ancha y sin armónicos les recomiendo montar los circuitos de RF en váquelas de fibra de vidrio para que no tengan ese tipo de problemas ya que es una de las causas, tambien el disipador bien atornillado a la tarjeta ok.
Este es un transmisor FM PLL con rango de frecuencia 88-108 Mhz. Puede descargar todas las herramientas para construirlo. El microcontrolador es PIC16F628A.
Se utilizan tres botones para cambiar y configurar el menú, aquí está la pantalla del menú
la pantalla de inicio, contará hasta el 100%
En la primera pantalla puede ver la frecuencia en Mhz y la condición de bloqueo
Presione menú y arriba / abajo para cambiar el tamaño del paso, puede cambiar de 50,100, 150, 200, 250 ....... 1000 Khz
Establezca el límite inferior, presione el menú 2 veces y hacia arriba / abajo para cambiar el límite. Pruebo con una frecuencia más baja a 84 Mhz y puedo bloquear sin ningún cambio en la bobina del oscilador.
Establezca el límite alto, presione el menú 3 veces y arriba / abajo para cambiar el límite. Pruebo con una frecuencia más alta a 112 Mhz y puedo bloquear sin ningún cambio en la bobina del oscilador.
Les dejo fotos y archivos a continuación. Link: JM15WST02-PRO


----------



## clausalan (Dic 15, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL (JM) JM15W02-PRO​Hola.
> Hoy les traigo un nuevo aporte de mi autoría PLACA JM15W02-PRO Una tarjeta PLL de FM estéreo Banda ancha 87 a 108 MHz y ajustable de 1 a 15W trabaja con el BA1404, TSA5511, PIC16F628A en la salida el RD15HVF1 y PCB 10x10cm. Como lo habia mencionado antes, les comento amigos que tuve que montar otra, ya que la primera que monte generaba muchas armónicas cuando le colocaba toda la potencia y eso a causa de que la monte en una váquela o placa de fenolite.
> 
> Bueno esta vez la monta como es correcto en una váquela de fibra de vidrio doble face y quedo al 100% 15W banda ancha y sin armónicos les recomiendo montar los circuitos de RF en váquelas de fibra de vidrio para que no tengan ese tipo de problemas ya que es una de las causas, tambien el disipador bien atornillado a la tarjeta ok.
> ...


Hola, cual es la contraseña ?
Saludo


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 15, 2021)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola, cual es la contraseña ?
> Saludo


Hola Clausalan
Aprbecho para recordarles a todos amigos del foro de electrónica que la contraseña de todos los archivos compartidos es *eletronicamaldo o @eletronicamaldo* yo la publique el inicio del tema. Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores
tambien aprobecho le dejo la imagen de los componentes en la PCB actualizados.
La PCB está diseñada con un pic SMD pero voy a diseñar y estar compartiendo una PCB con el pic16f628a normal.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 16, 2021)

Hola Jhon, estoy haciendo la placa... mejor dicho... la máquinita esta haciendo la placa, pero en pertinax, para hacer pruebas, para digitalizarla era un poco más conveniente para la máquina hacer líneas más rectas, también hice un cambio en el tipo de encapsulado del pic que uso. También dejé la alimentación independiente para el transistor final y regular la alimantación desde 0 a 12 volt, asi tener un mayor rango de ajuste de potencia de salida.
Ojalá funcione.
Adjunto los marchivos que se ocuparon para pasarlos a la cnc
Saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 17, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola Jhon, estoy haciendo la placa... mejor dicho... la máquinita esta haciendo la placa, pero en pertinax, para hacer pruebas, para digitalizarla era un poco más conveniente para la máquina hacer líneas más rectas, también hice un cambio en el tipo de encapsulado del pic que uso. También dejé la alimentación independiente para el transistor final y regular la alimantación desde 0 a 12 volt, asi tener un mayor rango de ajuste de potencia de salida.
> Ojalá funcione.
> Adjunto los marchivos que se ocuparon para pasarlos a la cnc
> Saludos


Hola jogyweb.
Me parece excelente, exitos en todo con ese projeto mi querido amigo.
Bueno lo que te puedo compartir es con respecto al rango de ajuste de la salida y espero te sea útil.
El potenciómetro que va conectado al Gate del transistor atravéz de la resistencia de 100 regula y le inyecta de 0 a 5V. Ajustando la potencia de salida de 1 a 15W o de 3 a el máximo del transistor.
Cuando acontece que colocando el potenciómetro en 0V. Y la salida manda mínimo 8 a 10W mas o menos es porque se le está sobre exitando el transmisor osea se le está inyectando mucha señal.
Ya lo e comprovado amistad, em ese caso se le disminuye un poco la señal para que trabaje mejor, puede ser modificando un poco el circuito em las etapas exitadoras.
Y yo sé que hay usted está bien experto en eso.

Saludos..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola Jhon, estoy haciendo la placa... mejor dicho... la máquinita esta haciendo la placa, pero en pertinax, para hacer pruebas, para digitalizarla era un poco más conveniente para la máquina hacer líneas más rectas, también hice un cambio en el tipo de encapsulado del pic que uso. También dejé la alimentación independiente para el transistor final y regular la alimantación desde 0 a 12 volt, asi tener un mayor rango de ajuste de potencia de salida.
> Ojalá funcione.
> Adjunto los marchivos que se ocuparon para pasarlos a la cnc
> Saludos


Hola a todos , jo personalmente no me guta Pertinax ( aca por eses pagos es conocida como "Fenolite") para uso en RF debido a su major pierda .
Prefero sin dudas algun lo enpleyo de fibra de vidrio (FR4) y de double caras de cubre , es muuucho mas prolijo a andar en RF aun mas cuando es en lo rango de VHF ( centienas de megahercios)
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 17, 2021)

Transmisor FM, PLL (JM) JM15W02-PRO​Hola a todos.
Les comparto un video test de la tarjeta la programe con paso de 1MHz para cambiar mas rápidamente la frecuencia


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , jo personalmente no me guta Pertinax ( aca por eses pagos es conocida como "Fenolite") para uso en RF debido a su major pierda .
> Prefero sin dudas algun lo enpleyo de fibra de vidrio (FR4) y de double caras de cubre , es muuucho mas prolijo a andar en RF aun mas cuando es en lo rango de VHF ( centienas de megahercios)
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


La primera que monte fue en fenolite y cuando le colocaba toda la potencia generaba armónicos lo que no sucede con la de fibra de vidrio.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 17, 2021)

Hola.
Bueno como vieron en el video la tarjeta trabaja bien en todo el ancho de banda dela fm 88 a 108 MHz la pll la podemos programar abajo de los 88 y más arriba de los 108MHz en el test programe el paso a 1MHz para cambiar de frecuencia más rápida mente, como percibieron en el video que con el potenciómetro de vías en 0V. Manda hasta 5W., decidí mejorar ya que muchas veces necesitamos potencias inferiores como para excitar módulos que necesitan bajas potencias como ejemplo 1, 2 o 4W y como le comente a jogywed, eso es por causa de mucha excitación al RD15, por eso cuando bajamos todo el potenciómetro de las vías a 0V. Todavía continúa mandando la señal alta en la salida.
Ya le hice modificación al circuito mejorando esa función para conseguir de W1 a lo máximo del RD15 solo con el potenciómetro de las vías y se ha cambiado el bfr96 por el c2851 y subí un video para mostrarles.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 17, 2021)

Hola.
Aqui les tengo algo interesante. Programa controlador PLL tsa5511 con el ajuste de la potencia incluido.


----------



## munenito (Dic 18, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL (JM) JM15W02-PRO​Hola a todos.
> Les comparto un video test de la tarjeta la programe con paso de 1MHz para cambiar mas rápidamente la frecuencia
> 
> La primera que monte fue en fenolite y cuando le colocaba toda la potencia generaba armónicos lo que no sucede con la de fibra de vidrio.



*P*or eso amigo siempre *h*e dicho hacer los pll de fibra de vidrio as*í* no genera nada de armónicos*,* Javier no se porque las hace de *P*ertinax ,,,,,,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 18, 2021)

munenito dijo:


> por eso amigo siempre e dicho  hacer los pll de fibra de vidrio  asi no genera nada de armónicos Javier no se porque las hace de pertinax ,,,,,,


?Quizaz el aguarda ansiosamente que ustedes regale algunas tarjetas de  FR4 de double caras de cubre aun virgen ( 0 KM ) para el probar como te va ?
!Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Dic 18, 2021)

.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Quizaz el aguarda ansiosamente que ustedes regale algunas para el probar como te va ?
> !Saludos!



Ma que esperar, tiene el Síndrome de *Victor Hugo* !!!!!!!!.   Por que gasta en instrumentos, transistores de potencia cual fabrica electronica de 200 empleados !!!!



.


----------



## munenito (Dic 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Quizás el aguarda ansiosamente que ustedes regale algunas tarjetas de  FR4 de double caras de cubre aun virgen ( 0 KM ) para el probar como te va ?
> !Saludos!



*S*i*,* en Brasil  venden de todo allá amigo y el pll armó *J*avier está bastante bueno*,*  la idea que lo mejores y que mande hacer los pcb a china  de eso profesionales ....


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Quizaz el aguarda ansiosamente que ustedes regale algunas tarjetas de  FR4 de double caras de cubre aun virgen ( 0 KM ) para el probar como te va ?
> !Saludos!


Nada de eso*,* yo pienso que el las hace en pertinax porque es lo que tiene a la mano y disponible en el momento, solo para testar primera mente las monta ahí.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 19, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


>


Hola Jhon, consulta, en este video se ve el funcionamiento de la placa con normalidad, pero el capacitor que va en el catodo del varicap, no se aprecia en el video, pero sí en otras imágenes como las del post 103.
Creo que ese tiene relación con el enganche del pll, es necesario que se incluya?
Saludos


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 19, 2021)

Hola.
Ese es un capacitor de 1n el 102 y si esta hay en la imagen namo. 
y no consiges ver los capacitores en la placa porque yo le coloco smd
en esta imagen se muestra mejor Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 20, 2021)

Entiendo, muchas gracias. Estoy probando la plaquita por etapas y cuando pongo ese capacitor de 1nf el oscilador ya no trabaja. Al usar un capacitor de 22pf aun oscila, pero con la señal baja en el pin 7. Creo que la estabilidad que ofrece este diseño no es tan estable como el anterior sin el estéreo.. el circuito anterior ha resultado muy estable incluso trabajando a temperaruras altas. 
Estoy en proceso de armar otro taller mas amplio, asi que el tiempo de inventos es menor.
Saludos amigos del foro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola chicos , veo aca en los dibujos aportados un equivoco de posición de armación de un capacitor de desacople de RF , si trata del capacitor de 1nF ( 1000pF) que debe quedarse conectado en lo pino 12 del CI BA1404 y NO en lo pino 14 tal cual consta equivocadamente en lo dibujo .
Ese capacitor es de desacople de Base ( pino 12) del transistor oscilador de RF y es muy inportante para que lo Oscilador  VCO ande ( parta ) correctamente y sin las  inestabilidades aca conmentadas.
Ya lo capacitor que conecta lo diodo Varicap "ISV101" a lo pino 10 del CI BA1404 , ese determina la "ganancia" del VCO en termos de tensión de sintonia versus frequenzia desplazada , o sea cuantos Volts son nesesarios para llegar a un determinada frequenzia escojida .
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola amigos del foro del electrónica.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola chicos , veo aca en los dibujos aportados un equivoco de posición de armación de un capacitor de desacople de RF , si trata del capacitor de 1nF ( 1000pF) que debe quedarse conectado en lo pino 12 del CI BA1404 y NO en lo pino 14 tal cual consta equivocadamente en lo dibujo .
> Ese capacitor es de desacople de Base ( pino 12) del transistor oscilador de RF y es muy inportante para que lo Oscilador  VCO ande ( parta ) correctamente y sin las  inestabilidades aca conmentadas.
> Ya lo capacitor que conecta lo diodo Varicap "ISV101" a lo pino 10 del CI BA1404 , ese determina la "ganancia" del VCO en termos de tensión de sintonia versus frequenzia desplazada , o sea cuantos Volts son nesesarios para llegar a un determinada frequenzia escojida .
> !Saludos desde Brasil !
> ...


Bueno como dijo Daniel Lopes el capacitor 102 esta en el pin equivocado en el dibujo, yo no la avía percibido, hay se hará la corrección y se subirá nuevamente con la pcb con el pic. Normal.


jogyweb dijo:


> Entiendo, muchas gracias. Estoy probando la plaquita por etapas y cuando pongo ese capacitor de 1nf el oscilador ya no trabaja. Al usar un capacitor de 22pf aun oscila, pero con la señal baja en el pin 7. Creo que la estabilidad que ofrece este diseño no es tan estable como el anterior sin el estéreo.. el circuito anterior ha resultado muy estable incluso trabajando a temperaruras altas.
> Estoy en proceso de armar otro taller mas amplio, asi que el tiempo de inventos es menor.
> Saludos amigos del foro.



Te comento que ese circuito me parece muy bueno y estable y ni se diga en la calidad de sonido. Y con lo que comentaste me parece que tienes que quitarle una vuelta a la bobina del VCO.
Lo otro es que ya monte la placa PLL BH1415 controlando el VCO veronica, trabaja exelente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola a todos , es possible mejorar aun mas la calidad de sonido dese proyecto !
dejo en adjunto  la hoja de datos técnicos del CI BA1404 donde hay un dibujo de como armar un filtro "L y C" resonante paralelo para filtrar lo tono piloto de 19KHz que es cuadrado ( 38KHz /2) , asi tornando lo en senoidal portanto de pureza espectral mucho mejor y asi eliminando interferencias molestas en lo sinal MPX.
Hay tanbien la sugerencia de un circuito conpresor de audio basado en lo CI BA3312N  para evitar exceso de modulación FM dependendo del nivel del programa de Audio.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 20, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es possible mejorar aun mas la calidad de sonido dese proyecto !
> En la hoja de datos técnicos del CI BA1404 hay un dibujo de como armar un filtro "L y C" resonante paralelo para filtrar lo tono piloto de 19KHz que es cuadrado ( 38KHz /2) , asi tornando lo en senoidal portanto de pureza espectral mucho mejor y asi eliminando interferencias molestas en lo sinal MPX.
> Hay tanbien la sugerencia de un circuito conpresor de audio para evitar exceso de modulación FM dependendo del nivel del programa de Audio.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Si mi estimado teniendo eso en cuenta le coloque un filtro RC capacitor de 1uf y un resistor variable que ajusta el estéreo  afinando los 19KHz.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Si mi estimado teniendo eso en cuenta le coloque un filtro RC capacitor de 1uf y un resistor variable que ajusta el estéreo  afinando los 19KHz.


Ese "truco" arriba es valido para lo CI BH1415 o BH1417 , ya para lo BH1404 tienes que veer mejor en la hoja de datos tecnicos que aporte arriba.
Lo real intento es tornar senoidal lo tono piloto de 19Khz SIN molestar su fase senon degradamos (prejudicamos) la Diafonia ( separación entre los canales).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 20, 2021)

Hola estimado Jhon, consulta...
En el post 109 adjunta archivos con un .hex que corresponderia al integrado ba1404? este archivo con nombre MAXPRO1.HEX corresponde a este integrado (por lo que me comenta mi polola  que tambien ve este foro y obtiene algunas ideas) por la opcion Monoaural y Stereo que se presenta en el archivo. El circuito que implemlementa con Ba1404 entonces también tendria esta opción? como se puedría llegar a ella?
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

Jo creo que lo archivo hex si refire solamente  a programar serialmente lo PLL TSA5511 .
Para canbiar de Estereo para Mono y vice  versa haberias que tener una salida disponible en lo PIC ( un open colector) y con esa salida disponible es perfectamente factible canbiar de modo aterrizando lo pino 5 del BA1404 ( I = Estereo , 0 = Mono)  .
Naturalmente la pantalla LCD tanbien deberia escreber tal condición ( Estereo/ Mono).
!Saludos!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 20, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola estimado Jhon, consulta...
> En el post 109 adjunta archivos con un .hex que corresponderia al integrado ba1404? este archivo con nombre MAXPRO1.HEX corresponde a este integrado (por lo que me comenta mi polola  que tambien ve este foro y obtiene algunas ideas) por la opcion Monoaural y Stereo que se presenta en el archivo. El circuito que implemlementa con Ba1404 entonces también tendria esta opción? como se puedría llegar a ella?
> Saludos cordiales


Hola.

El hex Maxpro1 solo controla el sintetizador pll tsa5511.  La función estereo y mono sela puedes agregar al ba1404 de forma análoga  con un interruptor.  Todavía no conozco el foro polola pero te puedo compartir la fuente mi querido amigo Javier.
Por otro lado la PLL con el bh1415 si controla la función estereo y monofonico digital mente tiene la función en el programa hex.
Saludos.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Jo creo que lo archivo hex si refire solamente  a programar serialmente lo PLL TSA5511 .
> Para canbiar de Estereo para Mono y vice  versa haberias que tener una salida disponible en lo PIC ( un open colector) y con esa salida disponible es perfectamente factible canbiar de modo aterrizando lo pino 5 del BA1404 ( I = Estereo , 0 = Mono)  .
> Naturalmente la pantalla LCD tanbien deberia escreber tal condición ( Estereo/ Mono).
> !Saludos!


Exactamente
La hex maxpro1 no tiene esa función pero Sele puede agregar sin ningún problema con un interruptor en el pin 5 del integrado


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 20, 2021)

El PLL TSA5511 tiene además pines de colector abierto que pueden activar/desactivar esa función estéreo del chip BA1404, todos controlables por el Bus I2C (bus de 2 hilos), por lo que no se requiere un pin del microcontrolador PIC.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

Americo8888 dijo:


> El PLL TSA5511 tiene además pines de colector abierto que pueden activar/desactivar esa función estéreo del chip BA1404, todos controlables por el Bus I2C (bus de 2 hilos), por lo que no se requiere un pin del microcontrolador PIC.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275842


Siii , pero eso es facil para personas que son verdaderos Capos en lo tema de programación en PICs.
Ya aomenos para mi eso  serias tal como apriender Japonez o Aramaico ( lengua en lo tienpo de Jesus) en Braile , Jajajajajajajajajajaja !
Agora hablando en serio , serias sinplesmente genial si algun conpañero del Foro desahollase un firmware que aceptase lo comando de un pulsador tipo "push boton" de modo a puder escojer entre Estereo o Mono , aun escribir en la pantalla de LCD la opción escojida y por fin generar un comando serial a lo PLL y ese  en forma de "Open Colector " de modo a puder interfaciar  directamente con lo pino 5 del CI BA1404 .
!Saludos!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 20, 2021)

Americo8888 dijo:


> El PLL TSA5511 tiene además pines de colector abierto que pueden activar/desactivar esa función estéreo del chip BA1404, todos controlables por el Bus I2C (bus de 2 hilos), por lo que no se requiere un pin del microcontrolador PIC.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275842


Hola.
Si el tsa5511 tiene 8 pines de lolector abierto y pueden hacer muchas funciones como esa de activar el estéreo en el BA1404 etc,
Pero todas son programas en el pic.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Siii , pero eso es facil para personas que son verdaderos Capos en lo tema de programación en PICs.
> Ya aomenos para mi eso  serias tal como apriender Japonez o Aramaico ( lengua en lo tienpo de Jesus) en Braile , Jajajajajajajajajajaja !
> Agora hablando en serio , serias sinplesmente genial si algun conpañero del Foro desahollase un firmware que aceptase lo comando de un pulsador tipo "push boton" de modo a puder escojer entre Estereo o Mono , aun escribir en la pantalla de LCD la opción escojida y por fin generar un comando serial a lo PLL y ese  en forma de "Open Colector " de modo a puder interfaciar  directamente con lo pino 5 del CI BA1404 .
> !Saludos!


Cierta mente Daniel. No somos programadores y nos limitamos a los programas ya echos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2021)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> "Cierta mente Daniel. No somos programadores y nos limitamos a los programas ya echos"


!Y jo que soy aun "valvuloso" , nin eso se hacer derecho , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Mi limito a calcular programaciones de frequenzia aun con llaves paralelas , Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 20, 2021)

Aqui aparece en el codigo algo sobre stereo y mono. Creo que a esto se referia mi polola( pareja, novia).


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola.
Les comento sobre la placa transmisora de FM PLL.  *(JM15W03-P)* normal 15W en toda el ancho de banda estéreo o monofónico PLL BH1415 pic16f628a la  *JM15W03-P* es la evolucion de su antecesora  le la* JM15W-P *Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores el  mismo circuito y VCO; Los Cambios fueron: el brf96 por el c2851 para mejor control en la potencia atreves de las vías, en vez del SAA1057 le coloque el BH1415 con la función estéreo o monfonico, configuración de límites en la banda de FM y  change step size 100, 150, 200, 250 ....... 1000 Khz. Den un vistazo al video test.







jogyweb dijo:


> Aqui aparece en el codigo algo sobre stereo y mono. Creo que a esto se referia mi polola( pareja, novia).


Seguro que si mano cosa que no se percibe en mi programador pickit 2


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 21, 2021)

Hola.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Y jo que soy aun "valvuloso" , nin eso se hacer derecho , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja!
> !Mi limito a calcular programaciones de frequenzia aun con llaves paralelas , Jajajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


En esta pagina web hay  buenas herramientas querido amigo Daniel, da una ojeada olhada como decimos aqui.


			Slim Jim and J Pole calculator – M0UKD – Amateur Radio Blog


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2021)

Aca hay muuuucho mas aun : YO3DAC\Home Page , aca tanbien : YO3DAC - Homebrew RF Circuit Design Ideas 
!Saludos!


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 22, 2021)

Hola Jhon, consulta. Como tiene configurado los fuses para el archivo Maxpro1, resulta que pude programar el integrado, pero al usarlo en la placa no se ve nada, intenté con otros 2 y tampoco. Quizas tengo ese problema al grabar. 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 22, 2021)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola Jhon, consulta. Como tiene configurado los fuses para el archivo Maxpro1, resulta que pude programar el integrado, pero al usarlo en la placa no se ve nada, intenté con otros 2 y tampoco. Quizas tengo ese problema al grabar.
> Saludos y gracias


Hola.
lntenta con esta:  HEX


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Dic 24, 2021)

*JM15WST02-PRO*

Hola amigos del foro

Aporte de Eletrônica MALDO para Foro de Electrónica.
Les traigo la* PCB* de la *PLL JM15W02-PRO* con el pic16f628a 18-Lead Plastic Dual In-line (P), las mejoras que se le dio como vieron en el video Transmisor FM, PLL JM Transmisores post #116  y tambien correcciones en el dibujo. La contraseña es: *@eletronicamaldo* link: 02 JM15WST02-PRO

Saludos a todos desde Brasil.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2022)

Nota del Moderador:
Por favor, escriban correctamente. Recuerden que están en un foro técnico y no en un chat.
Eviten la pena de que sus publicaciones sean editadas o eliminadas por incumplimiento a las *Normas del Foro*.
[SUBSCRIPTION = OFF]


----------



## kayito4036 (Ene 26, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, probé el circuito del pll con 15 Watts más un amplificador que da hasta 250 Watts y estas fueron las primeras pruebas.
> Una armónica de poco menos de 0,003 Watts que seria 3 mW? creo que sí.
> Con un pequeño filtro pasa banda que soporte la potencia, quedaría muy bien.
> La fuente de poder utilizada es 48V 10A, conviene usar una que pueda entregar 1kW para trabajar mas liviano.
> ...


Saludos, se que no es tema de este hilo pero me gustaria saber como conectar el analizador de espectro al transmisor sin quemarlo, tienes un diagrama de como hacerlo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2022)

kayito4036 dijo:


> Saludos, se que no es tema de este hilo pero me gustaria saber como conectar el analizador de espectro al transmisor sin quemarlo, tienes un diagrama de como hacerlo?


Tienes que enpleyar un Atenuador de potencia .
Ese Atenuador naturalmente tiene que aguantar dicipar en calor  la potencia de RF generada por lo transmissor a sener medido.
La grandeza de atenuación en dBs es dada por la potencia de salida del transmissor y maxima potencia de entrada del Analizador de Espectros en questón.
Generalmente un Atenuador de uns 50 dB atende ese quesito.
Para construir uno busque por la RED Internet : Atenuador tipo "Pi Grego" o tipo "T".
Los valores Ohmicos de los resistores y dicipación de cada uno depende directamente do nivel de atenuación nesesaria y potencia a manejar durante los testes.
Mire aca : RF Tools - LeLeivre.com y pique con lo ratón en : "Attenuator Calculator PI" o "Attenuator Calculator T" .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 26, 2022)

Utilizar un sampler rf, buscar en google, no se puede conectar directamente al transmisor.


----------



## kayito4036 (Ene 30, 2022)

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes y Moises Calderon fue de mucha ayuda su aporte


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2022)

kayito4036 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes y Moises Calderon fue de mucha ayuda su aporte


!OJO! , mucho cuidado ao manusear /conectar un Analizador de Espectros a un transmissor .
Lo Analizador de Espectros es un equipo de testes y medidas caro (custoso $$$) e igualmente sensible , cualquer error /equivoco y puedes dañar la entrada de RF .
!Lo mantenimiento son igualmente custosos $$$!
!Suerte!


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Feb 11, 2022)

Transmisor FM, PLL JM15RX​Hola amigos del foro de electrónica.

Les presento la tarjeta *JM15RX *banda ancha 87-108MHz, LCD 20X04
Indicador de: potencia de salida, poencia reflejada, y modulación de audio.
Selección de pre-énfasis 50uS-75uS, entada RDS, potencia de salida ajustable de 2-15W y sistema de protección.
Adjunto imágenes de test.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## radium98 (Feb 11, 2022)

Creo que el DReam vendrá a ser cierto , se puede hacer una parte el wattmetter y el modultion y añadir un lm35 para tomar la temperatura , voy a tratar de montar sólo la parte wattmetter si se publica , ya que no tengo otra para completar un transmisor completo . Gracias


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 11, 2022)

Uno de los mejores proyectos que he visto sin duda. Felicitaciones por su logro amigo Jhon(JM). Saludos


----------



## duflos (Feb 12, 2022)

Pregunto , en el detector de roe no debería tenes dos resistencias de 100 ohm en la directa y 2 de 100 ohms en la reflejada para así lograr 50 ohms ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 12, 2022)

duflos dijo:


> Pregunto , en el detector de roe no debería tenes dos resistencias de 100 ohm en la directa y 2 de 100 ohms en la reflejada para así lograr 50 ohms ?


Hola a todos , en realidad Don duflos lo real valor ohmico de los dos resistores de terminación de las lineas de acoplamento directo y reflejado depende directamente de las dimensiones fisicas del diseño tal cual fue armado (construido) ese Reflectometro.
Jo personalmente enpleyo un preset resistivo de 500 ohmios y ayusto ese para menor leitura de salida DC del lado reflejada conectando la salida del Reflectometro a una carga fictia idonea a la frequenzia de teste ( 100 MHz).
Logrado lo ayuste saco fuera lo preset con maximo cuidado para no incorrer en lo riesgo de canbiar su ayuste y mido el con auxilio de un murtimetro Digital.
Despues busco por un resistor fijo de valor igual y armo en la tarjeta .
Puedes tanbien se quiser manter lo bendicto preset y trabar su tornillo de ayuste con una gota de cera o esmalte de uñas para que lo ayuste NO si perca.
Para lo resistor del lado directo puedes clonar lo mismo valor ohmico obtenido en lo preset de ayuste inicial del lado reflejado.
En tienpo , ese tipo de Reflectometro funciona de 10 ! , peeeero el es banda angosta , o sea la medida de potenzia directa NO es lineal al longo de toda la banda de FM broadcasting ( 88 hasta 108MHz) .
Esplicando mejor , la medida de potenzia  obtenida en lo inicio de la banda ( 88MHz) es menor si conparada a la medida obtenida en lo final de la banda (108MHz) y eso si debe ao factor de acoplamento de las lineas  canbiar al longo de la frequenzia.
Hay un truco de poner un Trimmer de 60pF en paralelo con lo diodo detector del lado Directo y ayustar ese preset capacitivo de modo a "lineariezar" de lo mejor modo possible esse "problema".
O sea buscar misma medida de potencia Directa al longo de toda banda de FM broadcasting , pero !OJO! , para lograr eso es inprescindible lo uso auxiliar de un Wattimetro idoneo mas una Carga fictia de 50R igualmente idonea para puder ayustar correctamente lo Reflectometro / Wattimetro.
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Feb 12, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , en realidad Don duflos lo real valor ohmico de los dos resistores de terminación de las lineas de acoplamento directo y reflejado depende directamente de las dimensiones fisicas del diseño tal cual fue armado (construido) ese Reflectometro.
> Jo personalmente enpleyo un preset resistivo de 500 ohmios y ayusto ese para menor leitura de salida DC del lado reflejada conectando la salida del Reflectometro a una carga fictia idonea a la frequenzia de teste ( 100 MHz).
> Logrado lo ayuste saco fuera lo preset con maximo cuidado para no incorrer en lo riesgo de canbiar su ayuste y mido el con auxilio de un murtimetro Digital.
> Despues busco por un resistor fijo de valor igual y armo en la tarjeta .
> ...


Hola.
Buena respuesta amigo, espero le haya sido de ayuda y aclarado dudas al amigo del foro.
Saludos.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Feb 14, 2022)

Hola amigos del foro
Les traigo un nuevo proyecto Transmisor de FM casero como Hacerlo paso a paso


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Feb 16, 2022)

Transmisor FM, PLL ( JM15RX ) vídeo test​
( *JM15RX ) *banda ancha 87-108MHz, LCD 20X04
Indicador de: potencia de salida, potência reflejada, y modulación de audio.
Selección de pre-énfasis 50uS-75uS, entada RDS, potencia de salida ajustable de 1-15W y sistema de protección.
Vídeo probando y ajustando la PLL *RX*
Saludos a todos...


----------



## clausalan (Feb 16, 2022)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Transmisor FM, PLL ( JM15RX ) vídeo test​
> ( *JM15RX ) *banda ancha 87-108MHz, LCD 20X04
> Indicador de: potencia de salida, potência reflejada, y modulación de audio.
> Selección de pre-énfasis 50uS-75uS, entada RDS, potencia de salida ajustable de 1-15W y sistema de protección.
> ...


Hola, podría subir el proyecto completo
Saludo


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Feb 20, 2022)

Transmisor FM Casero con PLL​Hola a todos amigos del *foro de Electrónica*
Les traigo como montar su transmisor de *FM* casero paso a paso con su *PLL*
Cordial saludo a Todos....


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Feb 22, 2022)

Transmisor FM Casero con Salida de 7W C1971​Hola a todos.
Amigos del* Foro de Electrónica *Les traigo el mismo transmisor de *FM* casero paso a paso con su *PLL *y etapa final de 7W con el C1971 y paso a paso explicado
Cordial saludo a Todos....


----------



## radium98 (Feb 22, 2022)

El pll es el de Redfield29


----------



## artidoro1006 (Mar 27, 2022)

Hola buenos dias, donde encuentro el pll por favor.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 27, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Hola buenos dias, donde encuentro el pll por favor.


Mire aca : Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver. 2.0 
!Suerte!


----------



## kakemarake (Mar 30, 2022)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola, podría subir el proyecto completo
> Saludo


Hola*. ¿T*iene para planchar el PCB*? G*racias*.*


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 20, 2022)

Si no publicas toda la información lo único que lograras es respuesta de alguien que adivine o suponga.

No sabemos que archivo hex usaste en que PIC, si alguna vez anduvo y no anda o es una construcción nueva, etc.

Yo probaría a ver si el programador para acceder a los cambios de frecuencia no implemento que se debe tener pulsado los dos pulsadores en el mismo momento por un tiempo predeterminado y así acceder al cambio de la frecuencia.

Veo que solucionaste el problema del dislplay que consultaste en otro tema( aquí ), te conteste y nunca completaste el pedido de información de los datos de lo realizado para poder ayudarte sin andar adivinando.


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Jun 4, 2022)

Hola a todos Amigos.
Les traigo la *PLL* Oficial del Transmisor de *FM* paso apaso con el TSA5511
Link de descargaen en la descripcion del video


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 6, 2022)

Chicos*, *buenas noches a todos*. D*isculpen*, ¿*conocen alguna tienda donde podr*í*a comprar componentes RF, como transistores*?*
Soy de *P*erú y busqu*é* en todas las tiendas de mi localidad y por ejemplo*, *no encuentro el C1971


----------



## calviman (Jun 6, 2022)

Buenas noches*. Bú*scalos por mercado libre*, * muchos los tienen en reser*v*a.


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 7, 2022)

Amigo artiforo 1006, a riesgo que me envien a moderación, pero creo que es una ayuda, en Paruro, tienda Steffany, vende los C1971


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 7, 2022)

Disculpen con que nombre encuentro ese cable en las tiendas de electrónica?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Disculpen con que nombre encuentro ese cable en las tiendas de electrónica?


Cable plano...


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 7, 2022)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola a todos Amigos.
> Les traigo la *PLL* Oficial del Transmisor de *FM* paso apaso con el TSA5511
> Link de descargaen en la descripcion del video


Amigo*, ¿*c*ó*mo podr*í*a cambiar el nombre "JM TRANSMISORES" de la pantalla LCD?


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 7, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 283357 Disculpen con que nombre encuentro ese cable en las tiendas de electrónica?



Cable Ribbon o plano, como te dijeron.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 9, 2022)

Jhon(JM) dijo:


> Hola a todos Amigos.
> Les traigo la *PLL* Oficial del Transmisor de *FM* paso apaso con el TSA5511
> Link de descargaen en la descripcion del video


Querido amigo jhon, estoy interesado en armar este circuito vco, pero no consigo los transistores, cuales podría utilizarlos como reemplazo, pense usar el bc868 y el d667, estará bien?


----------



## Jhon(JM) (Jul 15, 2022)

*Transmisor de FM 15W con PLL Paso a Paso *

Proyecto para hacer un transmisor de FM con PLL digital 15 Watts de salida y paso a paso con técnicas caseras.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Sep 8, 2022)

Amigos buenos dias, quiero hacer mi propia carga fantasma, pero no  encuentro las resistencias de 1000komios a 2w, solo encontre de 1000komhios a 1/2w, puedo hacer mi carga fantasma con resistencias de 1/2 w?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 8, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Amigos buenos dias, quiero hacer mi propia carga fantasma, pero no  encuentro las resistencias de 1000komios a 2w, solo encontre de 1000komhios a 1/2w, puedo hacer mi carga fantasma con resistencias de 1/2 w?


Como vas a utilizar una configuración de resistencias en paralelo, las potencias individuales de cada una se suman al total del sistema.

20 resistencias de 1000R de 1W resulta en una carga de 50R y 20W.

SI es posible y a mi criterio, lo mejor es usar las resistencias de este tipo(resistencias no inductivas)

sobre un generoso radiador y con ventilación forzada.

Según el fabricante es de 50R y 250W, este modelo, de DC hasta mas de 1GHz pero las hay de diferentes potencias, resistencia, etc.

Supongo que lo de 1000k es un error ya que necesitarías 20.000 para lograr los 50R


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 8, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Amigos buenos dias, quiero hacer mi propia carga fantasma, pero no  encuentro las resistencias de 1000komios a 2w, solo encontre de 1000komhios a 1/2w, puedo hacer mi carga fantasma con resistencias de 1/2 w?


Puder puede , pero su carga ahora  soporta teoricamente la mitad de la potenzia dicipada ( 10 W) .
Hay un "viejo truco Indio" de mergullar las resistencias en azeite mineral , eso aumenta consideralvelmente la dicipación de potenzia .
!Puedes tanbien mergullar en areia de playa caso no logre encontrar azeite mineral  , pero esa tiene que sener muuucho fina y bien conpactada!
No olvidar de lavar bien con agua pura ( desmineralizada ) y despues secar bien antes de usar para sacar todo lo sal ( cloreto de sodio ) que hay debido a la agua salata de la playa.
!Suerte!


----------



## radium98 (Sep 8, 2022)

mi version. un poco fea , no he probado en alta potencia , ya que no tengo otra si volar en el aire . ¿Cuanto soporta este soporte sigue , con refrigeración forzada por aire ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 8, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> mi version. un poco fea , no he probado en alta potencia , ya que no tengo otra si volar en el aire . ¿Cuanto soporta este soporte sigue , con refrigeración forzada por aire ?


!Si lograr manter en 25C° la flange de cubre puedes dicipar sin miedo algun la potencia aclarada por lo fabricante del resistor !
!Refrigeración forzada por aire es inprescindible !
!Suerte!


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

En mi opinión, esos disipadores de intel, no son gran cosa. Yo buscaría algo más grande, con un ventilador más potente


----------



## J2C (Sep 8, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> En mi opinión, esos disipadores de intel, no son gran cosa. Yo buscaría algo más grande, con un ventilador más potente



Según tu opinión cuantos watts son capaces de disipar con el cooler que poseen ???.

Sino es algo subjetivo lo que expresas.




Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Según tu opinión cuantos watts son capaces de disipar con el cooler que poseen ???.
> 
> Sino es algo subjetivo lo que expresas.
> 
> ...


Muy buena pregunta. No te sabría decir una cifra... pero con un procesador de 65 watios de tdp, se queda corto.


----------



## J2C (Sep 8, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta. No te sabría decir una cifra... pero con un procesador de 65 watios de tdp, se queda corto.



Investiga bien si te interesa el tema.


Piensa que para muchas pruebas le puede servir al forista y de la forma que te expresaste en tu post #182 le bajabas totalmente el valor.

En RF 50 W es bastante potencia. Hablamos de aficionados, no RF de emisoras comerciales de radio y/o televisión



Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ah, vale. Es que ese disipador siempre fue insuficiente, para muchos microprocesadores. Yo me basaba en otros usos. No sé exactamente la potencia que debe disipar en este caso. Si, es posible que, en este caso, le sirva. Esto es como todo, que lo pruebe y mida temperaturas. ¿50 watios de rf no es lo mismo que, por ejemplo 50 watios de potencia de salida de un amplificador de audio?.


----------



## J2C (Sep 8, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> ...... ¿50 watios de rf no es lo mismo que, por ejemplo 50 watios de potencia de salida de un amplificador de audio?.



Si, 50W son 50W en cualquier lado

Solo que tu desconoces los cuidados que se deben tener en muchos sentidos cuando se trabaja con RF. Ese colega los conoce perfectamente y desde hace años interactúa dentro del Foro


Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

Desconozco los cuidados que se deben tener en rf, pero sé que para un procesador de tdp de 65w o superior, ese disipador se queda corto. He dicho que esos disipadores de intel no son gran cosa, no que no sirva directamente. Es posible que le valga, o es posible que tenga que buscarse algo más efectivo. Eso lo sabrá cuando lo pruebe y mida temperaturas.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 8, 2022)

Aportando algo mas...existen resistencias no inductivas bobinadas ( NKNP) de hasta 10W o poco mas.




Personalmente, he construido unas mini cargas fantasmas a partir de resistencias de 470R en versiones de 2W c/u que funcionan de maravilla hasta 500MHz y potencias de 15W máximo.

La reflejada medida con medidores BIRD 43 en 140MHz a 470MHz es prácticamente nula.

Estéticamente no son para ostentar/mostrar pero es la solución mecánica con lo que tenia a mano y han trabajado durante años de forma
 intermitente, segura y eficiente.

Consta de un conector PL259 macho para cable RG213 o similar y una arandela soldada en la parte de la "masa" externa. En el interior, soldado al pin central, un trozo de cable coaxil RG-213 sin la maya pero con el aislante central y donde van soldada a la pasada las R en cuestión entre este y la arandela.




Era las épocas donde conseguir las resistencias no inductivas de las primeras que sugerí, solo era posible si alguien viajaba a USA o se la encargaba a alguien que las trajera.

Funcionan igual o mejor que una comercial de este tipo que en su momento adquirí .



Axel31 dijo:


> Desconozco los cuidados que se deben tener en rf, pero sé que para un procesador de tdp de 65w o superior, ese disipador se queda corto. He dicho que esos disipadores de intel no son gran cosa, no que no sirva directamente. Es posible que le valga, o es posible que tenga que buscarse algo más efectivo. Eso lo sabrá cuando lo pruebe y mida temperaturas.


Para tener en cuenta...cuando una resistencia se usa a modo de "carga fantasma" debe disipar toda la potencia que por ella circula mientras que en un disipador de un amplificador, un microprocesador, parte de la energía consumida es destinada al trabajo que debe realizar específicamente(amplificar, procesar datos, etc) y parte es disipada en forma de calor por lo que en RF es mas exigente que en los otros usos.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> por lo que en RF es mas exigente que en los otros usos


Pues mejor me lo pones. Más potencia a disipar, que en un procesador, en este caso.


----------



## J2C (Sep 8, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Desconozco los cuidados que se deben tener en rf, pero sé que para un procesador de tdp de 65w o superior, ese disipador se queda corto. He dicho que esos disipadores de intel no son gran cosa, no que no sirva directamente. Es posible que le valga, o es posible que tenga que buscarse algo más efectivo. Eso lo sabrá cuando lo pruebe y mida temperaturas.



Ahi esta tu error, comparas peras (procesador) con verduras (RF)

Las cargas de RF no son de uso continuo como los procesadores o equipos de audio. Ahora capisce ????

--------------------------------------



ricbevi dijo:


> ........
> La reflejada medida con medidores BIRD 43 en 140MHz a 470MHz es prácticamente nula.
> .......
> 
> ...



Nuestras soluciones por vivir en el extremo sur del mundo y no tener fácil acceso a  los elementos correctos, pero siempre verificados/controlados contra uno de los pocos patrones que se solían encontrar en el país.


EXCELENTE Ricbevi


Salu2.-



P.D.: Recien me aparecio.

Es mas exigente, pero no de funcionamiento continuo. Tenerlo en cuenta


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 8, 2022)

Está claro: No siempre se dispone del material, te toca buscarte la vida con lo que tienes. Como ya he dicho, sabrá si le vale, cuando haga las pruebas. Yo he dado mi opinión, no digo que tenga razón en todo. Para nada.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 9, 2022)

Axel31​No es cuestión de quien tenga razón o no, si no de advertir las cosas que por no ser de uso frecuente o que se nos puede escapar de un análisis a primera vista. 

Fíjate que todo esto es razonable en su justo sistema de evaluación y parcialmente acertado y totalmente verdadero.

Para eso esta el Foro para presentar posturas y enriquecer con las participaciones de cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 9, 2022)

Bueno, yo me he basado en mi experiencia, pero si que es verdad que me he lanzado. Como bien dice el compañero J2C, he juzgado algo, sin conocer bien el uso que va a tener. En este caso, desconocía la forma en que la rf actúa como carga, que no es contínua esa carga. Yo me basaba en una carga como un procesador que, si bien es variable, pero es contínua en el tiempo. Pues me he equivocado, doy gracias por avisarme de mi error, algo se aprende de los errores. Debo decir que he visto algunos procesadores con ese cooler, con temperaturas muy altas, y no me gusta. Es verlo y salto. En parte también ha sido por eso mi reacción. Si a alguien le ha sentado mal, pido disculpas.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Sep 11, 2022)

Amigo buen domingo a todos, no tengo experiencia en antenas, quiero construir una para 15w,  que materiales necesito por favor. cual serian las recomendaciones de ustedes, si no es mucho pedir?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Amigo buen domingo a todos, no tengo experiencia en antenas, quiero construir una para 15w,  que materiales necesito por favor. cual serian las recomendaciones de ustedes, si no es mucho pedir?


!Si usar lo Buscador del Foro aca mismo en esa seccion (F22)  seguramente hay varios tipos disponibles  para armar conforme te convenga !
!Suerte!


----------



## artidoro1006 (Sep 11, 2022)

Amigos disculpen la molestia, como se llama ese cable y los tipos de conectores por favor, lo quiero para mostrar información en mi lcd


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 12, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Aportando algo mas...existen resistencias no inductivas bobinadas ( NKNP) de hasta 10W o poco mas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288266Ver el archivo adjunto 288267
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288271
> ...


Mediciones con un analizador vectorial de redes que corroboran lo que antes exprese en cuanto al comportamiento de la carga casera y la comercial.






El "barrido" fue entre 1Mhz y 500MHz y lamentablemente la calidad de la imágenes no se puede mejorar pese a que se ve bien en la realidad.  Se ve que "son poco fotogénicos" porque probamos con varios celulares y todos dan un resultado parecido en cuanto a la definición, sobre todo de las inscripciones.

Posiblemente el problema venga de blindar la resistencia con el radiador en la comercial que incremente la capacidad distribuida considerablemente.


----------

